# Uber driver fired for carrying concealed weapon



## BurgerTiime

http://fox6now.com/2018/05/07/you-c...r-driver-fired-for-carrying-concealed-weapon/

MILWAUKEE - Should Uber drivers in Milwaukee be allowed to carry concealed weapons? One man is raising that question after the ride-sharing service fired him.

It all began in the early-morning hours in Brown Deer. An Uber driver, who asked to be referred to by only his first name, Stan, picked up a passenger.

"From the time he got in my car, he was whispering on the phone," Stan recalled.

Stan said the man wanted to make a stop, but Stan refused.

"Something just didn't feel right," Stan said.

When Stan arrived at the destination on Boehlke Avenue he said the passenger refused to get out of the car. Then, Stan heard the man speak some troubling words over the phone.

"He said, 'OK, I'm here. I need you to come out,' you know, 'let's do this,'" said Stan.

When a second man came outside, Stan thought he was about to be carjacked.

"I took out my concealed carry, I'm a licensed holder, from the glove box, and I exited the vehicle," Stan said.

He ordered the man out of the Uber and both men backed away. Stan drove to MPD's District 4 police station to report the incident and notified Uber.



Soon after, Uber sent him a message saying, "We have decided to deactivate your account, effective immediately."

In other words, Stan was fired.

"I violated their community safety policy," Stan said.

Uber referred Contact 6 to their firearms policy. It states:

"Our goal is to ensure that everyone has a safe and reliable ride. That's why Uber prohibits riders and drivers from carrying firearms of any kind in a vehicle while using our app. [To the extent permitted by applicable law.] Anyone who violates this policy may lose access to Uber. "

"This is my car. I paid the car note. I paid the insurance. So you cannot tell me what I can do in my car," Stan argued.

Stan said carrying his concealed weapon made him feel safer while driving for Uber overnight.

"This is Milwaukee and you hear carjackings, attempted robberies and all this, you know, weekly," Stan said.

Nik Clark of Wisconsin Carry said an argument could be made that Uber is violating its drivers' concealed carry rights or the Castle Doctrine, which gives Wisconsin residents the right to "use of force in response to unlawful and forcible entry into a dwelling, motor vehicle, or place of business." (Sec. 895.62, Wis.Stats)


Nik Clark of Wisconsin Carry

"We don't really know where the courts would go on this one," Clark said. "Right now, based upon state law, it's a bit of a gray area."

Clark pointed out, Uber's firearms policy is hard to enforce.

"I know dozens of Uber drivers who are part of our organization who carry," Clark said.

One Uber driver who carries a concealed weapon spoke to FOX6's Contact 6 and asked not be identified.

"My life is certainly far more important than some little part-time job," he said. "If drivers are going to have no say about whether or not they're going to travel into areas that they feel are unsafe, then it's a little silly to not allow them the ability to protect themselves.

Anneliese Dickman of the Wisconsin Anti-Violence Effort Fund said Uber's policy lowers the risk of an accidental discharge or firearm injury.

"It's been generally true that employers can prohibit firearms in the workplace," Dickman said. "Having a firearm in your presence actually increases your risk of injury, and so I think Uber is looking out for their employees and their customers."

"The law should supersede the business practice. Now, if Uber was providing my vehicle, then by all means, this is their office space, but that's not the case," Stan said.

Stan said he's contacted the National Rifle Association, the governor's office and various lawmakers about his termination.

The Department of Workforce Development sent Contact 6 the following statement about Stan's

"The state Equal Rights Division's enforcement authority is derived from State Statute Chapter 103, Wisconsin Fair Employment Law, which prohibits employers from discriminating against workers based on race, religion, sex, disability, age 40 and over, pregnancy, and several other protected classes. The statutes that were enacted regarding concealed carry are found under State Statute Chapter 175, which is outside of the enforcement authority the Legislature has given DWD.

We conveyed this information to Mr. Fields when he contacted the Equal Rights Division April 3, 2018, the same day he contacted the Governor's Office. We reaffirmed with Mr. Fields that our enforcement power is limited to the Wisconsin Fair Employment Law. We reviewed potential options available to Mr. Fields, including contacting a private attorney."

2nd amendment https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution


----------



## uberdriverfornow

OP, make sure to file for unemployment. Drivers normally win. Even though Uber says we are not employees, we normally win unemployment benefits.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

uberdriverfornow said:


> OP, make sure to file for unemployment. Drivers normally win. Even though Uber says we are not employees, we normally win unemployment benefits.


Where is the evidence to this?


----------



## njn

"To the extent permitted by applicable law"

Nice clause.


----------



## Uberfunitis

I see nothing wrong with Ubers stance here as was stated in the article Uber can decide who they want to have access to their platform and base those determinations on any factor they choose provided a protected reason is not used.


----------



## Cdub2k

He was either going to be fired by Uber for defending himself or car jacked and/or possibly killed by a couple of Uber Riding scumbags. Apparently Uber values their right to carjack and kill the driver over the safety of the driver.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

If I were the driver I would spearhead a movement with a team of Second Amendment Lawyers to Sue Uber for violation of our 2nd Amendment Rights. If a driver has gone through a Carry Class then they know the rules. Like dude mentioned it is his vehicle. If Uber supplies the vehicle then it is a different story. I am a huge supporter of the Second Amendment and believe people have the right to defend themselves. I am not into hunting or killing animals for game or food but people can do that if they wish. The right to protect yourself is a God Given Right. Carry States should be exempt from Ubers rules without Violating a Driver or Passangers Rights.


----------



## transporter007

uberdriverfornow said:


> OP, make sure to file for unemployment. Drivers normally win. Even though Uber says we are not employees, we normally win unemployment benefits.


WHAT? U got something to back up that statement?



Cdub2k said:


> He was either going to be fired by Uber for defending himself or car jacked and/or possibly killed by a couple of Uber Riding scumbags. Apparently Uber values their right to carjack and kill the driver over the safety of the driver.


It's good u know the subject driver personally. Because family members describe him as Paranoid Schizophrenic. Everyone's out to get him.

many uber drivers are unemployable in main stream society because of Mental Defect.

Uber takes them in, then someone gives them a gun


----------



## Uberfunitis

SurgeMasterMN said:


> If I were the driver I would spearhead a movement with a team of Second Amendment Lawyers to Sue Uber for violation of our 2nd Amendment Rights. If a driver has gone through a Carry Class then they know the rules. Like dude mentioned it is his vehicle. If Uber supplies the vehicle then it is a different story. I am a huge supporter of the Second Amendment and believe people have the right to defend themselves. I am not into hunting or killing animals for game or food but people can do that if they wish. The right to protect yourself is a God Given Right. Carry States should be exempt from Ubers rules without Violating a Driver or Passangers Rights.


I am a big 2nd amendment support also! That does not force people to associate with you just because you exercise that right. To me it is no different than an company pulling all their advertisement from your magazine because you allow guns in your offices. Yes you have a right to have a gun if properly provided for in local and state laws but that does not force people to do business with you.


----------



## Rakos

Isn't that what 911 is for...???

I still am of the belief...

That as long as I am behind the wheel...

My SUV will take care of me...

Besides...a monkey with a gun...

Can be scary enuff by itself...8>)

Just use your Trunk Monkey...

Rakos


----------



## transporter007

Uberfunitis said:


> I am a big 2nd amendment support also! That does not force people to associate with you just because you exercise that right. To me it is no different than an company pulling all their advertisement from your magazine because you allow guns in your offices. Yes you have a right to have a gun if properly provided for in local and state laws but that does not force people to do business with you.


"_Yes you have a right to have a gun if properly provided for " _And companies have a right to pull their advertising.

Uber and Uber's clients dont want non-employee drivers ( many who have mental defect) to have weapons near Uber's paying clients. aka: passengers.

Don't like the rule? Delete the Uber Drivers App. 
Uber's not commenting on gun ownership or your rights. Just drawing a line when you're using their app with their clients.

*If u feel in danger while driving, then driving strangers around IS NOT FOR YOU. Move on, get a job cleaning toilets. They rarely attack. Only overflow *​


----------



## heynow321

he keeps in the glovebox? that's stupid....


----------



## BurgerTiime

That woman has a valid point. Employers have oversight in their employees work conditions. But you're NOT an Employee! Even she can't make the distinction!! The vast public majority think drivers work for Uber. Independent contractor my a*s!!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

transporter007 said:


> "_Yes you have a right to have a gun if properly provided for " _And companies have a right to pull their advertising.
> 
> Uber and Uber's clients dont want non-employee drivers ( many who have mental defect) to have weapons near Uber's paying clients. aka: passengers.
> 
> Don't like the rule? Delete the Uber Drivers App.
> Uber's not commenting on gun ownership or your rights. Just drawing a line when you're using their app with their clients.
> 
> *If u feel in danger while driving, then driving strangers around IS NOT FOR YOU. Move on, get a job cleaning toilets. They rarely attack. Only overflow *​


You may be missing the point of the Second Amendment. Both the Driver and Passenger have the right to carry if they are in a Carry State. Rights cannot be abolished especially on or in Private Property of your own (the driver).

If we wanted to be hypocritical about it as drivers we should be able to carry and ask every passanger if they are strapped. If they are let them know you do not drive armed individuals. If that was the case are we as drivers impeading on the passangers Second Amendment Rights?

I think this issue should be brought to the Supreme Court for a ruling to have it decided.


----------



## Uberfunitis

SurgeMasterMN said:


> You may be missing the point of the Second Amendment. Both the Driver and Passanger have the right to carry if they are in a Carry State. Rights cannot be abolished especially on or in Private Property of your own (the driver).
> 
> If we wanted to be hypocritical about it as drivers we should be able to carry and ask every passanger if they are strapped. If they are let them know you do not drive armed individuals. If that was the case are we as drivers impeading on the passangers Second Amendment Rights?
> 
> I think this issue should be brought to the Supreme Court for a ruling to have it decided.


The bill of rights is really about protecting people from the government not really from private entities.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

Uberfunitis said:


> The bill of rights is really about protecting people from the government not really from private entities.


You are correct... You never know when Sh1T will hit the fan even driving rideshare.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

transporter007 said:


> WHAT? U got something to back up that statement?
> 
> It's good u know the subject driver personally. Because family members describe him as Paranoid Schizophrenic. Everyone's out to get him.
> 
> many uber drivers are unemployable in main stream society because of Mental Defect.
> 
> Uber takes them in, then someone gives them a gun


do some searches, plenty of info


----------



## Wonkytonk

SurgeMasterMN said:


> If I were the driver I would spearhead a movement with a team of Second Amendment Lawyers to Sue Uber for violation of our 2nd Amendment Rights. If a driver has gone through a Carry Class then they know the rules. Like dude mentioned it is his vehicle. If Uber supplies the vehicle then it is a different story. I am a huge supporter of the Second Amendment and believe people have the right to defend themselves. I am not into hunting or killing animals for game or food but people can do that if they wish. The right to protect yourself is a God Given Right. Carry States should be exempt from Ubers rules without Violating a Driver or Passangers Rights.


He should contact the NRA and I think if he does they'll push the issue.

I don't think this driver should have been deactivated, and I think drivers should be allowed to ****{legally}**** carry a gun while driving.

Still what I don't understand about this case is, since the driver pulled the gun, got the pax out of his vehicle, and then reported to police, why didn't he just drive that pax to the police and let the police handle the rider, with of course mentioning the phone conversation the pax had to the pax. I mean just saying that was his intent would have probably resulted in the pax getting out of the vehicle especially if he started driving.

The other thing is if I'm going to carry a gun it's going to be a lot closer to me than the glove box.


----------



## Bigdog702

The driver is lucky he didn't get a menacing charge filed against him. Pulling a gun on someone and ordering them out of your car based on whispered phone conversation is a stretch. Now if his friend was coming down the walkway with a weapon in hand it's another story. I carry everyday, even when I Uber, and I have transported all sorts of people with guns, security officer, police officer, FBI agents, CBP officers, you name it, I don't care what they carry. But I assure you my gun is concealed on my person while driving, and all the training I have had when it comes down to it, if I pull it, I'm going to use it. I will have decided that my life or the life of someone I'm authorized to protect is in immediate life threatning danger, and lethal force is required. Anyone who has had training knows the reasonable force pyramid that starts at the bottom with non lethal, and works it way up to lethal force at the top. And someone with training should know better than to start waving a gun around until you can prove beyond a reasonable doubt that you were under the threat of lethal or severe bodily harm. I'm all about getting the jump on someone, but I think I would have turned off the car and bailed out with keys in hand and put some distance between the threat and me. Of course I'm not reaching into a glove box for my weapon, that's not going to do you any good when the time comes and you need it. Your already at a disadvantage drawing from a seated position, and loosing seconds off the clock without having to dig past insurance and registration documents trying to get your gun.


----------



## Jason Wilson

If I drove in an area where I didn't feel safe, I'd carry my pistol. Luckily I'm not in such a place but some folks are. It's not Ubers butt that's going to get hurt in an attack, it's the driver. Pistol in glove box isn't as good as one on your hip. But fully concealed and no imprinting. If you feel threatened, stop, exit and create distance and hopefully the pistol won't be needed. I think a driver should be allowed to carry a pistol if done so legally. Uber doesn't care if a driver gets shot, hell, look at some places where we drive. Has a passenger ever been injured by a driver carrying a gun? Uber wants to portray a touchy feely lefty liberal persona, until it comes to firing people. They aren't pinko lefties when it comes to deactivating people.


----------



## TBone

Uber has constantly broken real actual laws so I do not feel bound to their “rules”on firearms,


----------



## BurgerTiime

TBone said:


> Uber has constantly broken real actual laws so I do not feel bound to their "rules"on firearms,


Uber has killed people and killed livelihoods.


----------



## Rakos

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber has killed people and killed livelihoods.


And it will kill again...8>O

Rakos


----------



## MiamiKid

transporter007 said:


> "_Yes you have a right to have a gun if properly provided for " _And companies have a right to pull their advertising.
> 
> Uber and Uber's clients dont want non-employee drivers ( many who have mental defect) to have weapons near Uber's paying clients. aka: passengers.
> 
> Don't like the rule? Delete the Uber Drivers App.
> Uber's not commenting on gun ownership or your rights. Just drawing a line when you're using their app with their clients.
> 
> *If u feel in danger while driving, then driving strangers around IS NOT FOR YOU. Move on, get a job cleaning toilets. They rarely attack. Only overflow *​


Very well stated.


----------



## jcarrolld

Cdub2k said:


> He was either going to be fired by Uber for defending himself or car jacked and/or possibly killed by a couple of Uber Riding scumbags. Apparently Uber values their right to carjack and kill the driver over the safety of the driver.


Surprised? Not me.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

My plan is to carry until i have to waste someone in the back seat, then become a poster boy for CWPs.. and the second amendment.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> My plan is to carry until i have to waste someone in the back seat, then become a poster boy for CWPs.. and the second amendment.


Kinda like Marvin In Pulp Fiction


----------



## f killa

THIS IS AMERICA.


----------



## dirtylee

Dude is a moron. Gun in the Glove box , Might as well leave it in the back for pax to play with it. Don't pull/brandish unless you have to use it to defend your life. 

Eject pax if they behave suspicious before you get to their destination.

Uber will never change its gun/weapons policy. Way Too much liability to get sued over...


----------



## Demon

SurgeMasterMN said:


> If I were the driver I would spearhead a movement with a team of Second Amendment Lawyers to Sue Uber for violation of our 2nd Amendment Rights. If a driver has gone through a Carry Class then they know the rules. Like dude mentioned it is his vehicle. If Uber supplies the vehicle then it is a different story. I am a huge supporter of the Second Amendment and believe people have the right to defend themselves. I am not into hunting or killing animals for game or food but people can do that if they wish. The right to protect yourself is a God Given Right. Carry States should be exempt from Ubers rules without Violating a Driver or Passangers Rights.


The 2nd Amendment limits the government, it has nothing to do with private businesses.


----------



## NoPooPool

transporter007 said:


> WHAT? U got something to back up that statement?
> 
> It's good u know the subject driver personally. Because family members describe him as Paranoid Schizophrenic. Everyone's out to get him.
> 
> many uber drivers are unemployable in main stream society because of Mental Defect.
> 
> Uber takes them in, then someone gives them a gun


Where did you get that information? Can you cite where you got that information, transporter007.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Where is the evidence to this?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/upda...g-edd-unemployment-benefits-from-uber.259817/


----------



## DRII

SurgeMasterMN said:


> If I were the driver I would spearhead a movement with a team of Second Amendment Lawyers to Sue Uber for violation of our 2nd Amendment Rights. If a driver has gone through a Carry Class then they know the rules. Like dude mentioned it is his vehicle. If Uber supplies the vehicle then it is a different story. I am a huge supporter of the Second Amendment and believe people have the right to defend themselves. I am not into hunting or killing animals for game or food but people can do that if they wish. The right to protect yourself is a God Given Right. Carry States should be exempt from Ubers rules without Violating a Driver or Passangers Rights.


the right to protect yourself may be 'God given', but the right to drive for Uber (or any other company) most certainly is not!

don't be foolish.


----------



## fwdmarch

This has more to do about the status of Uber as an employer and what control the can have over independent contractors than about the 2nd amendment .


----------



## Cary Grant

The right to self-defense against all comers, is natural, and unalienable. The Second Amendment merely codified a natural right that pre-exists all man made law.

It should not come as a surprise that so many of the weak are so willing to give up natural rights (especially if they were raised/indoctrinated in any lessor nation, or by lessor parents). They still believe that dirty cops will come save them from the bogey man, that dirty cops have some sort of duty to protect people, despite the Supreme Court deciding otherwise, many years ago.

Uber is not unlike King George III. He/it can say whatever they want, and it matters not.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Rakos said:


> Isn't that what 911 is for...???
> 
> I still am of the belief...
> 
> That as long as I am behind the wheel...
> 
> My SUV will take care of me...
> 
> Besides...a monkey with a gun...
> 
> Can be scary enuff by itself...8>)
> 
> Just use your Trunk Monkey...
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 228027


 trunk monkey is the best!


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

Keep it concealed until it has to be revealed. At that point who cares about deactivation.


----------



## NoPooPool

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Keep it concealed until it has to be revealed. At that point who cares about deactivation.


Exactly right.


----------



## Clothahump

SurgeMasterMN said:


> If I were the driver I would spearhead a movement with a team of Second Amendment Lawyers to Sue Uber for violation of our 2nd Amendment Rights. If a driver has gone through a Carry Class then they know the rules. Like dude mentioned it is his vehicle. If Uber supplies the vehicle then it is a different story. I am a huge supporter of the Second Amendment and believe people have the right to defend themselves. I am not into hunting or killing animals for game or food but people can do that if they wish. The right to protect yourself is a God Given Right. Carry States should be exempt from Ubers rules without Violating a Driver or Passangers Rights.


I would support a class action suit like that.


----------



## BeantownZombie

I applied for my ltc and will carry when I get it. Uber and Lyft have no say over what I can do in my car. Remember we dont work for them so since I'm not their employee screw that guideline. Unless it is a federally restricted place then I will carry my ccw


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Keep it concealed until it has to be revealed. At that point who cares about deactivation.


I'm not going to draw until i need to pull the trigger,

I've run into situations I COULD have drawn but didn't... because there are in fact many levels of danger...










I would put the worst I've been at on the job at a high level of danger,

In order for me to put a bullet in someone it would have to be extreme..

That's a level higher than the worst i've been in.

Critical is me taking them to hell with me, going out guns blazing...

Low- some hood rat takes off running without paying or steals a bag of trash thinking my lunch is in there,
(

Moderate- drunk guy who is pissed off.
(Action taken)-diplomacy

High- threatens violence
(lady rams my taxi with a fully loaded shopping cart and causes damage) call the cops no violence is returned

High- Millennial dipstick gets drunk and takes a swing at me because i won't drive him SEVERAL COUNTIES (_*81 miles*_) without getting paid up front.
(action taken) I return with a reasonable use of force and club him with my 
mag-light

Very high- (Not sure where to go for this)

Extreme- (theoretical) armed robbery
(action to be taken)- decoy wallet {motion picture money(marked for evidence), expired library cards ect} Then once they are out of the car i pull a gun on them order them to the ground and zip tie their hands behind their back with their face in the dirt.

Critical- (theoretical) Armed robbery that goes bad, it turns into that scene from Pulp fiction and very likely neither of us make it out alive.



SurgeMasterMN said:


> Kinda like Marvin In Pulp Fiction


Yeah like that..

Exactly like that, except i carry a .38 snubnose revolver


----------



## Rat

Uberfunitis said:


> I see nothing wrong with Ubers stance here as was stated in the article Uber can decide who they want to have access to their platform and base those determinations on any factor they choose provided a protected reason is not used.


In Florida, an employer or contractor may not prohibit the right to carry a firearm in a vehicle


----------



## MadTownUberD

I've driven in Milwaukee several times....some neighborhoods there are no joke, man! There were a few trips during which I did not feel 100% safe because of the neighborhood or how the pax was talking/behaving. I've always felt in control though, so I don't worry too much about something bad happening.


----------



## Saltyoldman

I have pax quite often with open carry handguns. Sad thing is this punk got his ride comped and is still taking Uber. If someone refuses to exit the vehicle we are going for a ride.


----------



## Pax Collector

BurgerTiime said:


> "It's been generally true that employers can prohibit firearms in the workplace," Dickman said. "Having a firearm in your presence actually increases your risk of injury, and so I think Uber is looking out for their employees and their customers."


Aren't drivers supposed to be independent contractors? Since when did we become employees!?


----------



## KD_LA

Another thread not to touch... not even with a concealed 10 foot pole


----------



## tootsie

I intially voted no but after reading the article...I changed my mind. Some mofos don’t need to be driving let alone driving around with a deadly weapon.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

It’s not illegal to drive around with a pal. But if you wish to drive for Lyft, you’ll get canned if ya do. Same deal here. Leave the gats at home folks. You agreed to a TOS.


----------



## NoPooPool

BeantownZombie said:


> I applied for my ltc and will carry when I get it. Uber and Lyft have no say over what I can do in my car. Remember we dont work for them so since I'm not their employee screw that guideline. Unless it is a federally restricted place then I will carry my ccw


Carry on my wayward son!


----------



## Kalee

My first response is to say no, Uber/Lyft may NOT infringe on a drivers right to conceal for protection.
But then - with all due respect, I wonder if drivers that are willing to drive for 65 cents per mile really intelligent enough to be in possession of firearms?


----------



## Trafficat

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Where is the evidence to this?


Uber's policy against firearms seems to be evidence that Uber considers drivers to be employees rather than private contractors.


----------



## Sl0re10

it's ideology / newspeak. Certain people push the fiction the guns create violence (not carjackers or violent people... eye roll..). So; the presence of one makes people unsafe. Thus banning them makes for a safer environment. 

In other Uber news; war is peace, ignorance is strength, and never at war with eastasia.


----------



## Woohaa

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Where is the evidence to this?


Several posts and paperwork attached. Just do a search.


----------



## tohunt4me

BurgerTiime said:


> http://fox6now.com/2018/05/07/you-c...r-driver-fired-for-carrying-concealed-weapon/
> 
> MILWAUKEE - Should Uber drivers in Milwaukee be allowed to carry concealed weapons? One man is raising that question after the ride-sharing service fired him.
> 
> It all began in the early-morning hours in Brown Deer. An Uber driver, who asked to be referred to by only his first name, Stan, picked up a passenger.
> 
> "From the time he got in my car, he was whispering on the phone," Stan recalled.
> 
> Stan said the man wanted to make a stop, but Stan refused.
> 
> "Something just didn't feel right," Stan said.
> 
> When Stan arrived at the destination on Boehlke Avenue he said the passenger refused to get out of the car. Then, Stan heard the man speak some troubling words over the phone.
> 
> "He said, 'OK, I'm here. I need you to come out,' you know, 'let's do this,'" said Stan.
> 
> When a second man came outside, Stan thought he was about to be carjacked.
> 
> "I took out my concealed carry, I'm a licensed holder, from the glove box, and I exited the vehicle," Stan said.
> 
> He ordered the man out of the Uber and both men backed away. Stan drove to MPD's District 4 police station to report the incident and notified Uber.
> 
> 
> 
> Soon after, Uber sent him a message saying, "We have decided to deactivate your account, effective immediately."
> 
> In other words, Stan was fired.
> 
> "I violated their community safety policy," Stan said.
> 
> Uber referred Contact 6 to their firearms policy. It states:
> 
> "Our goal is to ensure that everyone has a safe and reliable ride. That's why Uber prohibits riders and drivers from carrying firearms of any kind in a vehicle while using our app. [To the extent permitted by applicable law.] Anyone who violates this policy may lose access to Uber. "
> 
> "This is my car. I paid the car note. I paid the insurance. So you cannot tell me what I can do in my car," Stan argued.
> 
> Stan said carrying his concealed weapon made him feel safer while driving for Uber overnight.
> 
> "This is Milwaukee and you hear carjackings, attempted robberies and all this, you know, weekly," Stan said.
> 
> Nik Clark of Wisconsin Carry said an argument could be made that Uber is violating its drivers' concealed carry rights or the Castle Doctrine, which gives Wisconsin residents the right to "use of force in response to unlawful and forcible entry into a dwelling, motor vehicle, or place of business." (Sec. 895.62, Wis.Stats)
> 
> 
> Nik Clark of Wisconsin Carry
> 
> "We don't really know where the courts would go on this one," Clark said. "Right now, based upon state law, it's a bit of a gray area."
> 
> Clark pointed out, Uber's firearms policy is hard to enforce.
> 
> "I know dozens of Uber drivers who are part of our organization who carry," Clark said.
> 
> One Uber driver who carries a concealed weapon spoke to FOX6's Contact 6 and asked not be identified.
> 
> "My life is certainly far more important than some little part-time job," he said. "If drivers are going to have no say about whether or not they're going to travel into areas that they feel are unsafe, then it's a little silly to not allow them the ability to protect themselves.
> 
> Anneliese Dickman of the Wisconsin Anti-Violence Effort Fund said Uber's policy lowers the risk of an accidental discharge or firearm injury.
> 
> "It's been generally true that employers can prohibit firearms in the workplace," Dickman said. "Having a firearm in your presence actually increases your risk of injury, and so I think Uber is looking out for their employees and their customers."
> 
> "The law should supersede the business practice. Now, if Uber was providing my vehicle, then by all means, this is their office space, but that's not the case," Stan said.
> 
> Stan said he's contacted the National Rifle Association, the governor's office and various lawmakers about his termination.
> 
> The Department of Workforce Development sent Contact 6 the following statement about Stan's
> 
> "The state Equal Rights Division's enforcement authority is derived from State Statute Chapter 103, Wisconsin Fair Employment Law, which prohibits employers from discriminating against workers based on race, religion, sex, disability, age 40 and over, pregnancy, and several other protected classes. The statutes that were enacted regarding concealed carry are found under State Statute Chapter 175, which is outside of the enforcement authority the Legislature has given DWD.
> 
> We conveyed this information to Mr. Fields when he contacted the Equal Rights Division April 3, 2018, the same day he contacted the Governor's Office. We reaffirmed with Mr. Fields that our enforcement power is limited to the Wisconsin Fair Employment Law. We reviewed potential options available to Mr. Fields, including contacting a private attorney."
> 
> 2nd amendment https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution


Uber is NOT AN EMPLOYER !



Cdub2k said:


> He was either going to be fired by Uber for defending himself or car jacked and/or possibly killed by a couple of Uber Riding scumbags. Apparently Uber values their right to carjack and kill the driver over the safety of the driver.


Perhaps
The passenger wasnt even talking about the driver ?



Sl0re10 said:


> it's ideology / newspeak. Certain people push the fiction the guns create violence (not carjackers or violent people... eye roll..). So; the presence of one makes people unsafe. Thus banning them makes for a safer environment.
> 
> In other Uber news; war is peace, ignorance is strength, and never at war with eastasia.


And in "Uber Speak"-
" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "!

Flying Cars !

" NO NEED TO TIP " !

S.T.F.U. UBER !


----------



## 404NotFound

Screw 'em. Driving Uber it should always be Glock o'clock.


----------



## Moonrider

Cary Grant said:


> (especially if they were raised/indoctrinated in any lessor nation, or by lessor parents


A lot of parents rent, but who are the nations renting from?


----------



## njn

California unemployment office thinks uber is an employer. Time to collect. More states will follow.


----------



## moJohoJo

They prosecute the victims nowaday . The criminals are winning this war . If we keep prosecuting the victims and don't do much to the criminals America is headed in a downward spin and the Police will back off and be unable to help us . In defense of their violent behavior they scream racism but it's not race here we're talking about, it's an attempted robbery .



Cdub2k said:


> He was either going to be fired by Uber for defending himself or car jacked and/or possibly killed by a couple of Uber Riding scumbags. Apparently Uber values their right to carjack and kill the driver over the safety of the driver.


Uber awards the criminal and punishes the victim .


----------



## Who is John Galt?

.
Hang on a minute....


fox6now.com said:


> It all began in the early-morning hours in Brown Deer. *An Uber driver, who asked to be referred to by only his first name, Stan,* picked up a passenger.


and then a little later in the same article.......



fox6now.com said:


> We conveyed this information to *Mr. Fields *when he contacted the Equal Rights Division April 3, 2018, the same day he contacted the Governor's Office. We reaffirmed with *Mr. Fields* that our enforcement power is limited to the Wisconsin Fair Employment Law. We reviewed potential options available to *Mr. Fields,* including contacting a private attorney."


Careful, it is a secret....

It is really, really gratifying that this bloke is not a spy. 
G'day, Fields......Stan Fields 003½. Red Bull martini, shaken not stirred. 

.


----------



## Transportador

This is the USA. Uber can not tread on our right to bear arms, especially with a permit to carry. What about pax who carry? Do we drivers ever know what's in their pockets? Duh. Uber is sooooo f up!


----------



## Uberfunitis

Transportador said:


> This is the USA. Uber can not tread on our right to bear arms, especially with a permit to carry. What about pax who carry? Do we drivers ever know what's in their pockets? Duh. Uber is sooooo f up!


They can choose not to do business with us if we choose to carry.


----------



## MadTownUberD

Transportador said:


> What about pax who carry? Do we drivers ever know what's in their pockets?


This is a really good argument. Does Uber authorize pax pat-downs before unlocking the doors?


----------



## Transportador

Uberfunitis said:


> They can choose not to do business with us if we choose to carry.


Maybe so, but they will be facing legal issues. Employers can ban guns in the work place, but since Uber is not our employers...and the work place we're in is our personal vehicle, they can't do it. How about the plumbing companies you hire refuse to service your house because you have your hunting rifle in it? This is the USA, maybe the last country with full right to bear arms. Let's not let our guards down...I don't want us to be treated like we live in China!


----------



## Saltyoldman

Transportador said:


> This is the USA. Uber can not tread on our right to bear arms, especially with a permit to carry. What about pax who carry? Do we drivers ever know what's in their pockets? Duh. Uber is sooooo f up!


They only care about us enough to find their pax put up with the pax shit and get them to their destination. That's it. No more no less. Our safety is not their concern, we are expected to eat the shit sandwich that is Uber and call it a meatball sub


----------



## jlong105

fwdmarch said:


> This has more to do about the status of Uber as an employer and what control the can have over independent contractors than about the 2nd amendment .


Exactly! As a driver we have all agreed not to carry weapons in order to access the Uber platform. If we choose to carry and something happens, then we should not expect to keep access.

I am pro 2A but understand its limits.


----------



## 2Cents

If he was a properly licensed commercial vehicle he would be able to carry a fire arm...
The law allows this and there is nothing that the "ride share" companies can do about itExcept he is a quasi legal taxi on demand vehicle parading as a "ride share "driver
Can't have it both ways.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Transportador said:


> Maybe so, but they will be facing legal issues. Employers can ban guns in the work place, but since Uber is not our employers...and the work place we're in is our personal vehicle, they can't do it. How about the plumbing companies you hire refuse to service your house because you have your hunting rifle in it? This is the USA, maybe the last country with full right to bear arms. Let's not let our guards down...I don't want us to be treated like we live in China!


There is nothing that would force a plumber to work on your house if he or she choose not to because you have weapons in the house. Just like a company can pull their advertisements from a magazine that is pro 2nd. It has absolutely nothing to do with being an employee or not being a gun owner is open to legal discrimination by private parties.


----------



## DrivingForYou

The bill of rights only serves to prevent the government from infringing your rights as a citizen. It does NOT apply to business or corporations. 

At the federal level, any business or corporation is fully within their rights to prohibit a weapon while on the job. 

Now, if there is a STATE law that says that concealed carry permit holders are to be afforded the tight to hold even while working or in a place of business, then that MIGHT invalidate that part of the contract we sign.

And to answer the question on unemployment - the California EDD has been giving unemployment benefits to deactivated drivers. Wisconsin however I don't know.


----------



## BurgerTiime

jlong105 said:


> Exactly! As a driver we have all agreed not to carry weapons in order to access the Uber platform. If we choose to carry and something happens, then we should not expect to keep access.
> 
> I am pro 2A but understand its limits.


Buts that's CONTROL and you're not an employee. You argreed Uber to take 20% of the fare but they keep changing the terms. You have no control of that!


----------



## UberBeemer

Our right to keep and bear arms is not unlimited. We all agreed to the ToS. Effectively, he violated the ToS, giving Uber just cause to terminate.


----------



## KenLV

UberBeemer said:


> Our right to keep and bear arms is not unlimited. We all agreed to the ToS. Effectively, he violated the ToS, giving Uber just cause to terminate.


Uber's ToS is not unlimited.

As has been proven in court, simply agreeing to a ToS doesn't mean it's actually legally binding.

What if Uber's rider ToS included a condition that you couldn't rider with service a animal?

Just because a rider "agreed to the ToS" doesn't mean it's legal.

This 2nd Amendment case, or a similar one, is eventually going to court.

Frankly, a CCW holder who is ready to quit Uber/Lyft anyhow should contact the NRA and 2nd Amendment lawyers to prep and then announce to Uber/Lyft that, as an independent contractor and legal CCW holder, they will be legally carrying their legally owned firearm in their private vehicle (or some such wording - better left to the lawyers to figure out) and trigger the case.


----------



## UberBeemer

Office buildings, places of employment, all have the right to prohibit guns. The tos is an agreement that does the same, and has a mediation clause, so it will never see a court higher than a local circuit, where it likely will be dismissed in favor of mediation.

IMHO, A driver ready to quit for this or any other tos violation, should, just quit. If you feel a need to carry on this job, its probably not something you're wired for.


----------



## heynow321

DrivingForYou said:


> The bill of rights only serves to prevent the government from infringing your rights as a citizen. It does NOT apply to business or corporations.
> 
> At the federal level, any business or corporation is fully within their rights to prohibit a weapon while on the job.
> 
> Now, if there is a STATE law that says that concealed carry permit holders are to be afforded the tight to hold even while working or in a place of business, then that MIGHT invalidate that part of the contract we sign.
> 
> And to answer the question on unemployment - the California EDD has been giving unemployment benefits to deactivated drivers. Wisconsin however I don't know.


cool, then pay us as employees. we're IC's. they can't tell us what to do or how to do it.


----------



## KenLV

UberBeemer said:


> Office buildings, places of employment, all have the right to prohibit guns.


None of which applies to me or my car; and I'm not an employee.

As far as mediation clauses, they too have been tossed out by courts.

Until someone takes them to court, it's all just speculation.


----------



## UberBeemer

Ken, its not speculation. We all agreed to mediate. State courts tend to enforce that, and fighting it costs big money. No way this gets picked up by an appellate court even on a longshot chance that a state court quashes the mediation clause.


----------



## moJohoJo

BurgerTiime said:


> http://fox6now.com/2018/05/07/you-c...r-driver-fired-for-carrying-concealed-weapon/
> 
> MILWAUKEE - Should Uber drivers in Milwaukee be allowed to carry concealed weapons? One man is raising that question after the ride-sharing service fired him.
> 
> It all began in the early-morning hours in Brown Deer. An Uber driver, who asked to be referred to by only his first name, Stan, picked up a passenger.
> 
> "From the time he got in my car, he was whispering on the phone," Stan recalled.
> 
> Stan said the man wanted to make a stop, but Stan refused.
> 
> "Something just didn't feel right," Stan said.
> 
> When Stan arrived at the destination on Boehlke Avenue he said the passenger refused to get out of the car. Then, Stan heard the man speak some troubling words over the phone.
> 
> "He said, 'OK, I'm here. I need you to come out,' you know, 'let's do this,'" said Stan.
> 
> When a second man came outside, Stan thought he was about to be carjacked.
> 
> "I took out my concealed carry, I'm a licensed holder, from the glove box, and I exited the vehicle," Stan said.
> 
> He ordered the man out of the Uber and both men backed away. Stan drove to MPD's District 4 police station to report the incident and notified Uber.
> 
> 
> 
> Soon after, Uber sent him a message saying, "We have decided to deactivate your account, effective immediately."
> 
> In other words, Stan was fired.
> 
> "I violated their community safety policy," Stan said.
> 
> Uber referred Contact 6 to their firearms policy. It states:
> 
> "Our goal is to ensure that everyone has a safe and reliable ride. That's why Uber prohibits riders and drivers from carrying firearms of any kind in a vehicle while using our app. [To the extent permitted by applicable law.] Anyone who violates this policy may lose access to Uber. "
> 
> "This is my car. I paid the car note. I paid the insurance. So you cannot tell me what I can do in my car," Stan argued.
> 
> Stan said carrying his concealed weapon made him feel safer while driving for Uber overnight.
> 
> "This is Milwaukee and you hear carjackings, attempted robberies and all this, you know, weekly," Stan said.
> 
> Nik Clark of Wisconsin Carry said an argument could be made that Uber is violating its drivers' concealed carry rights or the Castle Doctrine, which gives Wisconsin residents the right to "use of force in response to unlawful and forcible entry into a dwelling, motor vehicle, or place of business." (Sec. 895.62, Wis.Stats)
> 
> 
> Nik Clark of Wisconsin Carry
> 
> "We don't really know where the courts would go on this one," Clark said. "Right now, based upon state law, it's a bit of a gray area."
> 
> Clark pointed out, Uber's firearms policy is hard to enforce.
> 
> "I know dozens of Uber drivers who are part of our organization who carry," Clark said.
> 
> One Uber driver who carries a concealed weapon spoke to FOX6's Contact 6 and asked not be identified.
> 
> "My life is certainly far more important than some little part-time job," he said. "If drivers are going to have no say about whether or not they're going to travel into areas that they feel are unsafe, then it's a little silly to not allow them the ability to protect themselves.
> 
> Anneliese Dickman of the Wisconsin Anti-Violence Effort Fund said Uber's policy lowers the risk of an accidental discharge or firearm injury.
> 
> "It's been generally true that employers can prohibit firearms in the workplace," Dickman said. "Having a firearm in your presence actually increases your risk of injury, and so I think Uber is looking out for their employees and their customers."
> 
> "The law should supersede the business practice. Now, if Uber was providing my vehicle, then by all means, this is their office space, but that's not the case," Stan said.
> 
> Stan said he's contacted the National Rifle Association, the governor's office and various lawmakers about his termination.
> 
> The Department of Workforce Development sent Contact 6 the following statement about Stan's
> 
> "The state Equal Rights Division's enforcement authority is derived from State Statute Chapter 103, Wisconsin Fair Employment Law, which prohibits employers from discriminating against workers based on race, religion, sex, disability, age 40 and over, pregnancy, and several other protected classes. The statutes that were enacted regarding concealed carry are found under State Statute Chapter 175, which is outside of the enforcement authority the Legislature has given DWD.
> 
> We conveyed this information to Mr. Fields when he contacted the Equal Rights Division April 3, 2018, the same day he contacted the Governor's Office. We reaffirmed with Mr. Fields that our enforcement power is limited to the Wisconsin Fair Employment Law. We reviewed potential options available to Mr. Fields, including contacting a private attorney."
> 
> 2nd amendment https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution





Jason Wilson said:


> If I drove in an area where I didn't feel safe, I'd carry my pistol. Luckily I'm not in such a place but some folks are. It's not Ubers butt that's going to get hurt in an attack, it's the driver. Pistol in glove box isn't as good as one on your hip. But fully concealed and no imprinting. If you feel threatened, stop, exit and create distance and hopefully the pistol won't be needed. I think a driver should be allowed to carry a pistol if done so legally. Uber doesn't care if a driver gets shot, hell, look at some places where we drive. Has a passenger ever been injured by a driver carrying a gun? Uber wants to portray a touchy feely lefty liberal persona, until it comes to firing people. They aren't pinko lefties when it comes to deactivating people.


Sue . Uber always LOSES lawsuits, but i don't know on this one because the vigilantes ( do - gooders ) are criminally prosecuted nowadays and the criminals are usually let go . Read your Bible because in it i read that " During those days the good shalt be called bad and the bad shalt be called
good ".


----------



## UberBeemer

One thing i didn't notice in the article. Did the passenger or his friend display a weapon of any kind before he went all Rambo on them? Something i missed, or something wrong with this scenario?



moJohoJo said:


> Sue . Uber always LOSES lawsuits, but i don't know on this one because the vigilantes ( do - gooders ) are criminally prosecuted nowadays and the criminals are usually let go . Read your Bible because in it i read that " During those days the good shalt be called bad and the bad shalt be called
> good ".


You realize the bible is fiction, right? 900 year old men? 1000 children? Water into wine?

This is a legal issue having nothing to do with "god". What happens is, you sue, the pretrial judge hears uber's motion to remand for mediation, then your day in court is over. Pay their lawyer thousands of dollars.


----------



## MadTownUberD

UberBeemer said:


> Office buildings, places of employment, all have the right to prohibit guns. The tos is an agreement that does the same, and has a mediation clause, so it will never see a court higher than a local circuit, where it likely will be dismissed in favor of mediation.
> 
> IMHO, A driver ready to quit for this or any other tos violation, should, just quit. If you feel a need to carry on this job, its probably not something you're wired for.


I feel a need to carry while driving my BMW in Milwaukee. Just saying.



DrivingForYou said:


> The bill of rights only serves to prevent the government from infringing your rights as a citizen. It does NOT apply to business or corporations.
> 
> At the federal level, any business or corporation is fully within their rights to prohibit a weapon while on the job.
> 
> Now, if there is a STATE law that says that concealed carry permit holders are to be afforded the tight to hold even while working or in a place of business, then that MIGHT invalidate that part of the contract we sign.
> 
> And to answer the question on unemployment - the California EDD has been giving unemployment benefits to deactivated drivers. Wisconsin however I don't know.


I can tell you one thing: the Wisconsin concealed carry law says that an employer MUST allow you to have a firearm in your car while on company property, provided it is locked. I challenged HR at my employer on their policy on Day 1 that I started work. Mysteriously the new revision of the handbook states the provision for locked cars.

The reason being is: let's say you live in the ghetto and commute to work through the ghetto but work in a wonderful high class neighborhood. If the employer does NOT allow you to keep a firearm in your car, they have effectively disarmed you for your entire commute to and from your job every day. What are you supposed to do? Store it at Gun Lockers R Us across the street from your workplace?


----------



## UberBeemer

The way i see it, anyone you get the drop on from the drivers seat was probably not a serious threat. Someone that's going to jack you is going to blind side you. At that point, are you going wild west, bullets flying? Sounds like bad odds.


----------



## BurgerTiime

KenLV said:


> Uber's ToS is not unlimited.
> 
> As has been proven in court, simply agreeing to a ToS doesn't mean it's actually legally binding.
> 
> What if Uber's rider ToS included a condition that you couldn't rider with service a animal?
> 
> Just because a rider "agreed to the ToS" doesn't mean it's legal.
> 
> This 2nd Amendment case, or a similar one, is eventually going to court.
> 
> Frankly, a CCW holder who is ready to quit Uber/Lyft anyhow should contact the NRA and 2nd Amendment lawyers to prep and then announce to Uber/Lyft that, as an independent contractor and legal CCW holder, they will be legally carrying their legally owned firearm in their private vehicle (or some such wording - better left to the lawyers to figure out) and trigger the case.


Correct, Uber's terms say you cannot sue them for any harm done by drivers yet they find themselves slapped with a suit daily.


----------



## UberBeemer

MadTownUberD said:


> I feel a need to carry while driving my BMW in Milwaukee. Just saying.
> 
> I can tell you one thing: the Wisconsin concealed carry law says that an employer MUST allow you to have a firearm in your car while on company property, provided it is locked. I challenged HR at my employer on their policy on Day 1 that I started work. Mysteriously the new revision of the handbook states the provision for locked cars.
> 
> The reason being is: let's say you live in the ghetto and commute to work through the ghetto but work in a wonderful high class neighborhood. If the employer does NOT allow you to keep a firearm in your car, they have effectively disarmed you for your entire commute to and from your job every day. What are you supposed to do? Store it at Gun Lockers R Us across the street from your workplace?


Down here in the flatlands, you can legally have an unloaded firearm in your trunk if it is in a locked TSA approved case. The plastic case that some pistols come in does not qualify.


----------



## KenLV

UberBeemer said:


> Ken, its not speculation. We all agreed to mediate. State courts tend to enforce that, and fighting it costs big money. No way this gets picked up by an appellate court even on a longshot chance that a state court quashes the mediation clause.


There are plenty of instances where arbitration/mediation clauses have been ruled unenforceable and cases proceeded (a simple Google search would have shown you this).
Heck just look at Uber's track record of how many times they've been SUCCESSFULLY sued.


----------



## Adieu

BurgerTiime said:


> Independent contractor my a*s!!


Nice a*s!



Jason Wilson said:


> They aren't pinko lefties when it comes to deactivating people.


Yes! But call it what it is,"sacking" or something....the implied object of "deactivate" is the ACCOUNT, not the person behind it whose livelihood that may have bee.

It's so cheerfully dehumanizing.


----------



## UberBeemer

You're comparing apples to oranges. Deactivation is an HR issue, in our case, as contractors, you haven't much to stand on with regard to employment at will states. The status as employee, or the breach of data privacy, or liability issues are not the same issue. Simply put, they can terminate, pretty much with impunity.

Many suits have been filed. Many are not over with. Most get settled, out of court. So they're not public, and not necessarily victories for plaintiffs. Most of the cases that are still on the dockets are those that have the interst of government at some level. Are we employees, for example? Or are the background checks sufficient, or is there harassment at Uber HQ? Not so much the cases where an individual is cut off.

"Pinko lefties"? Dude, 1950's called. They want their lame insults back.


----------



## Adieu

Pinko is relevant again in THIS particular marketplace (see: Lyft)


----------



## UberBeemer

I am just glad they ditched the moustaches.


----------



## Sl0re10

Pax Collector said:


> Aren't drivers supposed to be independent contractors? Since when did we become employees!?


Yep; and the car does not belong to them either...


----------



## UberBeemer

Sl0re10 said:


> Yep; and the car does not belong to them either...


True. But the dispatch app does. You guys are debating self defense issues when this is really an HR issue. And if there's any doubt in anyone's mind, HR does not exist to be the champion for the employee (or contractor), but to devise and enforce rules of conduct (that protect the company and its brand) from said employees and contractors.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

BurgerTiime said:


> "It's been generally true that employers can prohibit firearms in the workplace," Dickman said. "Having a firearm in your presence actually increases your risk of injury, and so I think Uber is looking out for their employees and their customers."


What workplace? You mean the car you own or the street owned by the general public ?

****ing sue them for violating your second amendment, they don't rent/own the street or the car, they can take their shitty contract clause as more proof they try to enforce employment rules, as if they owned your car, lol.

Everything they try to mirror in their contract comes from an employment ruleset, where you (the employee) are bound to obey them, Uber doesn't want to prevent shit, they want to test the waters as for how much they can control a contractor, lol, how different is carrying concealed weapons from going to buy an illegal gun and opening a can of hell on every bystander you cross like that crazy guy in new york?

Uber does not give 5 shits about the driver or the rider, I thought this was obvious by now.


----------



## UberBeemer

No sir. It is a virtual workplace they control; the dispatch app. We can huff and puff all we want about safety and dominion over the inside of the car we own, but we don't even have a right to drive. Only a state sanctioned privilege to use on state owned and maintained roadways.

The matrix has you, neo...


----------



## Friendly Jack

Kalee said:


> My first response is to say no, Uber/Lyft may NOT infringe on a drivers right to conceal for protection.
> But then - with all due respect, I wonder if drivers that are willing to drive for 65 cents per mile really intelligent enough to be in possession of firearms?


But if some hood rat was ready to waste you, would you want a person willing to drive for 65 cents per mile to save your life with their firearm? When that time comes you won't wonder.


----------



## f killa

BurgerTiime said:


> http://fox6now.com/2018/05/07/you-c...r-driver-fired-for-carrying-concealed-weapon/
> 
> MILWAUKEE - Should Uber drivers in Milwaukee be allowed to carry concealed weapons? One man is raising that question after the ride-sharing service fired him.
> 
> It all began in the early-morning hours in Brown Deer. An Uber driver, who asked to be referred to by only his first name, Stan, picked up a passenger.
> 
> "From the time he got in my car, he was whispering on the phone," Stan recalled.
> 
> Stan said the man wanted to make a stop, but Stan refused.
> 
> "Something just didn't feel right," Stan said.
> 
> When Stan arrived at the destination on Boehlke Avenue he said the passenger refused to get out of the car. Then, Stan heard the man speak some troubling words over the phone.
> 
> "He said, 'OK, I'm here. I need you to come out,' you know, 'let's do this,'" said Stan.
> 
> When a second man came outside, Stan thought he was about to be carjacked.
> 
> "I took out my concealed carry, I'm a licensed holder, from the glove box, and I exited the vehicle," Stan said.
> 
> He ordered the man out of the Uber and both men backed away. Stan drove to MPD's District 4 police station to report the incident and notified Uber.
> 
> 
> 
> Soon after, Uber sent him a message saying, "We have decided to deactivate your account, effective immediately."
> 
> In other words, Stan was fired.
> 
> "I violated their community safety policy," Stan said.
> 
> Uber referred Contact 6 to their firearms policy. It states:
> 
> "Our goal is to ensure that everyone has a safe and reliable ride. That's why Uber prohibits riders and drivers from carrying firearms of any kind in a vehicle while using our app. [To the extent permitted by applicable law.] Anyone who violates this policy may lose access to Uber. "
> 
> "This is my car. I paid the car note. I paid the insurance. So you cannot tell me what I can do in my car," Stan argued.
> 
> Stan said carrying his concealed weapon made him feel safer while driving for Uber overnight.
> 
> "This is Milwaukee and you hear carjackings, attempted robberies and all this, you know, weekly," Stan said.
> 
> Nik Clark of Wisconsin Carry said an argument could be made that Uber is violating its drivers' concealed carry rights or the Castle Doctrine, which gives Wisconsin residents the right to "use of force in response to unlawful and forcible entry into a dwelling, motor vehicle, or place of business." (Sec. 895.62, Wis.Stats)
> 
> 
> Nik Clark of Wisconsin Carry
> 
> "We don't really know where the courts would go on this one," Clark said. "Right now, based upon state law, it's a bit of a gray area."
> 
> Clark pointed out, Uber's firearms policy is hard to enforce.
> 
> "I know dozens of Uber drivers who are part of our organization who carry," Clark said.
> 
> One Uber driver who carries a concealed weapon spoke to FOX6's Contact 6 and asked not be identified.
> 
> "My life is certainly far more important than some little part-time job," he said. "If drivers are going to have no say about whether or not they're going to travel into areas that they feel are unsafe, then it's a little silly to not allow them the ability to protect themselves.
> 
> Anneliese Dickman of the Wisconsin Anti-Violence Effort Fund said Uber's policy lowers the risk of an accidental discharge or firearm injury.
> 
> "It's been generally true that employers can prohibit firearms in the workplace," Dickman said. "Having a firearm in your presence actually increases your risk of injury, and so I think Uber is looking out for their employees and their customers."
> 
> "The law should supersede the business practice. Now, if Uber was providing my vehicle, then by all means, this is their office space, but that's not the case," Stan said.
> 
> Stan said he's contacted the National Rifle Association, the governor's office and various lawmakers about his termination.
> 
> The Department of Workforce Development sent Contact 6 the following statement about Stan's
> 
> "The state Equal Rights Division's enforcement authority is derived from State Statute Chapter 103, Wisconsin Fair Employment Law, which prohibits employers from discriminating against workers based on race, religion, sex, disability, age 40 and over, pregnancy, and several other protected classes. The statutes that were enacted regarding concealed carry are found under State Statute Chapter 175, which is outside of the enforcement authority the Legislature has given DWD.
> 
> We conveyed this information to Mr. Fields when he contacted the Equal Rights Division April 3, 2018, the same day he contacted the Governor's Office. We reaffirmed with Mr. Fields that our enforcement power is limited to the Wisconsin Fair Employment Law. We reviewed potential options available to Mr. Fields, including contacting a private attorney."
> 
> 2nd amendment https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution


If this is full story, this idiot is never supposed to carry firearms.
too many idiots carry guns in America.


----------



## tohunt4me

Uberfunitis said:


> I see nothing wrong with Ubers stance here as was stated in the article Uber can decide who they want to have access to their platform and base those determinations on any factor they choose provided a protected reason is not used.


----------



## tryingforthat5star

Why even go to the police or tell Uber? Kick em out and then go about your way let the odd's come into play see if the guys complain to Uber if not oh well. If you have to use your gun or get ready to use it most likely 9/10 drivers at that point aren't too worried about Uber.


----------



## BeantownZombie

I feel like you need to look at the bigger picture too which uber does not. If a driver has about 6k rides under their belt and then uber boots someone cause they drawn their ccw once, clearly there is a reason they drew maybe they should look into why


----------



## Butterdog

dirtylee said:


> Dude is a moron. Gun in the Glove box , Might as well leave it in the back for pax to play with it. Don't pull/brandish unless you have to use it to defend your life.
> 
> Eject pax if they behave suspicious before you get to their destination.
> 
> Uber will never change its gun/weapons policy. Way Too much liability to get sued over...


I wonder if Uber could be sued because the passenger killed the driver?



BeantownZombie said:


> I feel like you need to look at the bigger picture too which uber does not. If a driver has about 6k rides under their belt and then uber boots someone cause they drawn their ccw once, clearly there is a reason they drew maybe they should look into why


Why don't they make passengers undergo a background check like they do drivers? Felon? Sorry can't use the Uber app.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

BurgerTiime said:


> MILWAUKEE - Should Uber drivers in Milwaukee be allowed to carry concealed weapons? One man is raising that question after the ride-sharing service fired him.
> 
> He ordered the man out of the Uber and both men backed away. Stan drove to MPD's District 4 police station to report the incident and notified Uber.


What the heck is the matter with Stan? Why report this to the police and the Uber?


----------



## Part time lover

I dont care what the policies are I carry and will continue to carry. Not losing my life over a 3 dollar ride


----------



## NoPooPool

404NotFound said:


> Screw 'em. Driving Uber it should always be Glock o'clock.


It rhymes okay, but in my case it is not Glick o'clock, but it is just me and my two friends, Smith& Wesson.



Part time lover said:


> I dont care what the policies are I carry and will continue to carry. Not losing my life over a 3 dollar ride


That sums it up, you part time lover. I rest my case.



Uberfunitis said:


> They can choose not to do business with us if we choose to carry.


Who are you referring to? Uber or the passengers?


----------



## Uberfunitis

NoPooPool said:


> Who are you referring to? Uber or the passengers?


Both actually have that ability to choose if they know that you are carrying.


----------



## NoPooPool

A


jlong105 said:


> Exactly! As a driver we have all agreed not to carry weapons in order to access the Uber platform. If we choose to carry and something happens, then we should not expect to keep access.
> 
> I am pro 2A but understand its limits.


Yes, and rightly so. I will continue to carry concealed, as long as I have my concealed carry permit in good standing. As I said before and as others have said, I will continue to drive with my roscoe, and defend my life and property, if I need to. If I live to see another day, I will deal with the deactivation. They do not care whether a driver lives or dies in the case of an aggressive attack on the driver that threatens him/her with great bodily harm or death, which is the litmus test for being self defense or not. Uber TOS are meaningless when it comes down to life or death. Carry on!


----------



## MadTownUberD

Uberfunitis said:


> Both actually have that ability to choose if they know that you are carrying.


How am I supposed to know whether the rider is carrying?


----------



## NoPooPool

UberBeemer said:


> Office buildings, places of employment, all have the right to prohibit guns. The tos is an agreement that does the same, and has a mediation clause, so it will never see a court higher than a local circuit, where it likely will be dismissed in favor of mediation.
> 
> IMHO, A driver ready to quit for this or any other tos violation, should, just quit. If you feel a need to carry on this job, its probably not something you're wired for.


I respect your opinion, but I totally disagree Beemer. My CCW is a tool in which I have federal and state approved liscensing. Why should I not have the right to carry and defend myself in the best manner available to me. I have done many jobs dealing with the public, and at all hours of the day and night. This is the first and only job I have ever felt I need this type of tool to save my life if it comes down to an attack on my life, and it is legally available to be in my toolbox, according to state and federal law. Your last sentence is totally redicoulus. It has nothing to do with being "wired" for, and everything about the right to defend yourself or others under the threat of (wait for it), great bodily harm or death. You and your ilk can continue to be defenseless, and sitting ducks. Law enforcement will not save your ass. They will come to scrape your ass off to the hospital or morgue.


----------



## 58756

LIFE BEFORE WORKING FOR PEANUTS ALL THE WAY! DWEET IF YOU FEEL YOU DRIVE IN DANGEROUS AREAS, CONCEAL IT ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## Saltyoldman

heynow321 said:


> cool, then pay us as employees. we're IC's. they can't tell us what to do or how to do it.


They 'suggest' it!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

I'm going to say this again,

once you pull a gun to save your life doing this gig you arn't going to want to ever do it again,

Getting deactivated over the fire arm policy after you Pulp fiction the back of your car... that's an act of mercy.


----------



## NoPooPool

Uberfunitis said:


> Both actually have that ability to choose if they know that you are carrying.


On that, funitis, I would have to agree. At least how the TOS are written, until a pending challenge, which is just around the corner.


----------



## NoPooPool

Butterdog said:


> I wonder if Uber could be sued because the passenger killed the driver?
> 
> Why don't they make passengers undergo a background check like they do drivers? Felon? Sorry can't use the Uber app.


Butter dog, the 16 year old girl in Park Ridge does not even have a status on the criminal case. I think it is all psych evaluations and wrangling, still. Google it. She allegedly murdered an Uber driver with knife and machete, in case you are not aware. May or June of 2017. The family of the murdered driver is suing in civil court, I think for $500,000.


----------



## Uberfunitis

MadTownUberD said:


> How am I supposed to know whether the rider is carrying?


You could always ask if you cared that much.


----------



## NoPooPool

Uber is going to buy every driver a metal detector. Put everything into the pink plastic hospital bedside tub.


----------



## MadTownUberD

Uberfunitis said:


> You could always ask if you cared that much.


Hello 1*. And anyone who is actually carrying won't tell me.


----------



## Uberfunitis

MadTownUberD said:


> Hello 1*. And anyone who is actually carrying won't tell me.


Just post a sign saying that no guns are allowed in the vehicle. Any responsible gun owner would not get in your vehicle and you can take action after the fact for those who violate the policy just as Uber does now that is if you live after finding out the irresponsible gun owner did not listen to your notice.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

MadTownUberD said:


> How am I supposed to know whether the rider is carrying?


Why would you care? I had a lot of cab passengers ask me if I was packing, I always told them I was. But I explained I'd never shoot a passenger if the fare they were trying to run out on was less than $7


----------



## KenLV

Uberfunitis said:


> Just post a sign saying that no guns are allowed in the vehicle. Any responsible gun owner would not get in your vehicle and you can take action after the fact for those who violate the policy just as Uber does now that is if you live after finding out the irresponsible gun owner did not listen to your notice.


I'm ever so confident in Uber's ability to filter out irresponsible gun owner riders. So much so, that I'll leave my firearms at home and rely on a sign to protect me.


----------



## MadTownUberD

I_Like_Spam said:


> Why would you care? I had a lot of cab passengers ask me if I was packing, I always told them I was. But I explained I'd never shoot a passenger if the fare they were trying to run out on was less than $7


Exactly my point. I don't care if they're carrying. And they shouldn't care if I am either, assuming I'm not up to no good.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

I_Like_Spam said:


> Why would you care? I had a lot of cab passengers ask me if I was packing, I always told them I was. But I explained I'd never shoot a passenger if the fare they were trying to run out on was less than $7


i wouldn't draw if a customer just ran out on a cab fare, life is too short. It happens and it isn't even worth filing a police report on, if it WAS worth taking 30+ minutes to file a police report i would have made them pay up front for that very reason.

Now if they took my I-phone...


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez

"It's been generally true that *employers* can prohibit firearms in the workplace," Dickman said. "Having a firearm in your presence actually increases your risk of injury, and so I think Uber is looking out for their *employees and their customers."*

"The state Equal Rights Division's enforcement authority is derived from State Statute Chapter 103, Wisconsin Fair Employment Law, which prohibits *employers *from discriminating against workers based on race, religion, sex, disability, age 40 and over, pregnancy, and several other protected classes.

This is where the real problem lies...law makers need to sit down once and for all and determine whether UBER/LYFT are truly employers or whether they are a company simply providing a platform to bring services to buyers.

They constantly drift over the line. If they are employers then they need to take on the responsibilities as employers. If they are a platform then they need to stay the f*ck out of the transaction once the parties have been introduced.

It will be a great day when we all get our check from the class action suits that will eventually happen if they keep screwing with people


----------



## Disgusted Driver

UberBeemer said:


> Ken, its not speculation. We all agreed to mediate. State courts tend to enforce that, and fighting it costs big money. No way this gets picked up by an appellate court even on a longshot chance that a state court quashes the mediation clause.


Just a point of reference, we did not all agree to mediate. Some drivers opted out of arbitration within the stated time period after signing up. So it's quite possible for the NRA or ACLU to get a driver to use as a test case to see if this provision of the TOS is in fact enforceable.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> i wouldn't draw if a customer just ran out on a cab fare, life is too short.


Neither would I, and I didn't tell the customers I would either.

I told them that I would not shoot them for a small fare, and just left the possibility open for larger fares.

Considering most pax saw cab drivers as desperadoes, they drew their own conclusions.


----------



## UberLady10001

I sure don't want to get in the car with an Uber driver with a gun.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

UberLady10001 said:


> I sure don't want to get in the car with an Uber driver with a gun.


Mae West wouldn't have had any probs -

"Is that a Gun in your pocket, or are you just glad to see me?"

.


----------



## MadTownUberD

UberLady10001 said:


> I sure don't want to get in the car with an Uber driver with a gun.


If you knew how many guns were around you at any given time, with no incident whatsoever, you might change your opinion. Especially in Denver.


----------



## KenLV

UberLady10001 said:


> I sure don't want to get in the car with an Uber driver with a gun.


Why not?
Serious question.
Is there a particular reason you're afraid of CCW holders?


----------



## NoPooPool

UberLady10001 said:


> I sure don't want to get in the car with an Uber driver with a gun.


Why not? I wish I could hear your reasoning before I state my reply with a few facts.

If it is an Uber driver with a concealed carry permit, or any licensed concealed carry holder, and you are in a car with said individual, you statistically are safer than with even any law enforcement officer.

Concealed carry license holders have less incidences of domestic violence, assault, battery, or any violent crime for that matter, than a law enforcement officer or prison guard. It is something like 3/100ths of 1%. It virtually does not happen. I carry a 9mm handgun, and you are completely safe in my car, unless another Pool rider were to threaten me or you with a threat of grave bodily harm or death. Then I will defend my life or yours to stop that threat. You will never know I am carrying a concealed weapon, unless those conditions are upon you or me, and have nothing to worry about. I refuse to be a sitting duck.

Get educated!


----------



## NoPooPool

You would never be the wiser riding in my car, unless there was a threat of great bodily harm or a threat on my life or yours.


----------



## Joseph Arnaud

Rakos said:


> Isn't that what 911 is for...???
> 
> I still am of the belief...
> 
> That as long as I am behind the wheel...
> 
> My SUV will take care of me...
> 
> Besides...a monkey with a gun...
> 
> Can be scary enuff by itself...8>)
> 
> Just use your Trunk Monkey...
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 228027


911 is just minutes away when seconds matter


----------



## Rakos

Joseph Arnaud said:


> 911 is just minutes away when seconds matter


In dem mountains...

They are a long way away...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Joseph Arnaud said:


> 911 is just minutes away when seconds matter


I had to read this twice to 100% get it,

I am in 1000% agreement.

Trust me, the longest firefight i have ever been in lasted about 3 1/2 minutes. (army veteran)

The quickest a cop has ever shown up is 5.

Some places are way worse than 5 minute response time, and this is just what i know about.



I_Like_Spam said:


> Neither would I, and I didn't tell the customers I would either.
> 
> I told them that I would not shoot them for a small fare, and just left the possibility open for larger fares.
> 
> Considering most pax saw cab drivers as desperadoes, they drew their own conclusions.


I just don't tell customers i'm armed.

Unless they ask... that's a HUGE warning sign that things are about to go down.


----------



## Mista T

UberLady10001 said:


> I sure don't want to get in the car with an Uber driver with a gun.


Then u better stay outta my car.

But since you don't know which car is mine... perhaps you should assume that we ALL have guns.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I just don't tell customers i'm armed.
> 
> Unless they ask... that's a HUGE warning sign that things are about to go down.


The ones who asked me as a cab driver were groups of visiting yuppie type guys in town for a convention or a ball game. Not dangerous, shaky type pax. I would be highly alarmed if a pimp or a crack pusher or other desperado made the inquiry.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

I_Like_Spam said:


> The ones who asked me as a cab driver were groups of visiting yuppie type guys in town for a convention or a ball game. Not dangerous, shaky type pax. I would be highly alarmed if a pimp or a crack pusher or other desperado made the inquiry.


If you were driving a cab i would say "always answer yes" if someone asked if you were armed (even if you weren't), uber is a different matter.


----------



## UberLady10001

I just wouldn't feel safe, driving around in an enclosed space with some rando with a gun.
Especially nowadays. I would never willingly get in a car if I knew they were hiding a gun.
A lot of my girlfriends feel the same way.

As to living in Denver? Even in the Old West lots of sheriffs made the cowboys give up their guns if they were coming into town.


----------



## KenLV

UberLady10001 said:


> some rando with a gun


So "paranoia".
The answer to everyone's question of "Why are you afraid of driving with a law abiding CCW holder?" is "paranoia".
I don't think any of us is surprised.


----------



## Homie G

This is absurd! *Its every other day a driver somewhere is carjacked or killed.*

You think the background check from checkr to be approved to drive is extensive? It is. Not anybody can be approved to drive. *BUT*, it needs to be stepped up a notch.

To be a ride share driver you should have to prove that you can pass the Federal background check to carry, have your fingerprints on file in the Federal data base, take more extensive training courses and practice your marksmanship skills regularly.

*This "gig" is no joke*. The risks involved are equivalent to that of any law enforcement position. Anything can happen at anytime *ANYWHERE, *not just in the ghetto.

*It should be MANDATORY for* *ALL drivers to be armed at all times* to protect against immediate threats to their lives and assure a much safer ride for the passengers. *And the pay should reflect the responsibility.*

*As for the passengers*, A photo i.d. with the actual first and last name, matching that of the P/U request should be presented to drivers and verified by drivers, along with their picture and full name on your app prior to even opening a door. The biggest part of the *new and improved app *should be a fingerprint or facial scan of *BOTH *the driver and the passenger at time of pickup to make sure they are who they are supposed to be or NO RIDE.

Lives will be saved and the world will be a much safer place!


----------



## NoPooPool

UberLady10001 said:


> I just wouldn't feel safe, driving around in an enclosed space with some rando with a gun.
> Especially nowadays. I would never willingly get in a car if I knew they were hiding a gun.
> A lot of my girlfriends feel the same way.
> 
> As to living in Denver? Even in the Old West lots of sheriffs made the cowboys give up their guns if they were coming into town.





UberLady10001 said:


> I just wouldn't feel safe, driving around in an enclosed space with some rando with a gun.
> Especially nowadays. I would never willingly get in a car if I knew they were hiding a gun.
> A lot of my girlfriends feel the same way.
> 
> As to living in Denver? Even in the Old West lots of sheriffs made the cowboys give up their guns if they were coming into town.


Just put my face next to the face plant into hand that KenLV has in his avatar.

Read and comprehend what I posted. Evidently no comprende.

CC holders are STATISTICALLY SAFER THAN LAW ENFORCEMENT AND SECURITY GUARDS. 3/100ths of 1% ever involved in breaking a law. That would include unlawful use of said weapon.

Your post does not contain an intelligent thought or fact. Sorry to talk down at you for your post that is total ignorance, but that is it in a nutshell.

Go back and read and comprehend, and expand your horizions with a little bit of an open mind.

Do you understand a CC permit holder is no RANDO. The dirtbag in your back seat has about 100% more of a chance to be the RANDO WITH A GUN, (or knife, and/or machete ). Google May 30, 2017 for "16 year old girl murders Uber driver in Lincolnwood, IL".

As for the sheriffs in the Old West making the cowboys give up their guns, you must watch a lot of old TV Westerns. I am pretty sure that is mostly the fiction of old western television series and movies. The only time that would have possibly happened is when a known outlaw came into town. The sheriff would attempt to disarm the outlaw ( which is debatable if he was successful), since he did not know if the outlaw had other guns and ammo hidden in his gear. How would he know for sure?

Ever hear of constitutional law with language prohibiting illegal searches and seizures?

They would likely have told the outlaw and his gang to get their bath, grub, a one night stay at an inn, get fresh horses and supplies, pickup their guns in the mornin' from the sheriff's office, and git out of town at sunup the next mornin'. Git it pod'ner?


----------



## NoPooPool

Copy on the “paranoia”. Guns can be very intimidating, especially for those that have no knowledge or experience being around them, and especially having never fired one.

That is a good thing when it comes down to self-defense. Nothing wrong with having the intimidation factor on the perps mind either, if that be the case, though not probable for a perpetrator that is packing a heater or a blade.


----------



## Old BUF Guy

When I drive, I take my ipack licensed twins, Rosie and Louise, with me. They like to go everywhere, except through metal detectors. If the SHTF ever happens in my vehicle, as Paul Harvey used to say: "STAND BY FOR NEWS".

Enough said.


----------



## Pawtism

BurgerTiime said:


> http://fox6now.com/2018/05/07/you-c...r-driver-fired-for-carrying-concealed-weapon/
> 
> MILWAUKEE - Should Uber drivers in Milwaukee be allowed to carry concealed weapons? One man is raising that question after the ride-sharing service fired him.
> 
> It all began in the early-morning hours in Brown Deer. An Uber driver, who asked to be referred to by only his first name, Stan, picked up a passenger.
> 
> "From the time he got in my car, he was whispering on the phone," Stan recalled.
> 
> Stan said the man wanted to make a stop, but Stan refused.
> 
> "Something just didn't feel right," Stan said.
> 
> When Stan arrived at the destination on Boehlke Avenue he said the passenger refused to get out of the car. Then, Stan heard the man speak some troubling words over the phone.
> 
> "He said, 'OK, I'm here. I need you to come out,' you know, 'let's do this,'" said Stan.
> 
> When a second man came outside, Stan thought he was about to be carjacked.
> 
> "I took out my concealed carry, I'm a licensed holder, from the glove box, and I exited the vehicle," Stan said.
> 
> He ordered the man out of the Uber and both men backed away. Stan drove to MPD's District 4 police station to report the incident and notified Uber.
> 
> 
> 
> Soon after, Uber sent him a message saying, "We have decided to deactivate your account, effective immediately."
> 
> In other words, Stan was fired.
> 
> "I violated their community safety policy," Stan said.
> 
> Uber referred Contact 6 to their firearms policy. It states:
> 
> "Our goal is to ensure that everyone has a safe and reliable ride. That's why Uber prohibits riders and drivers from carrying firearms of any kind in a vehicle while using our app. [To the extent permitted by applicable law.] Anyone who violates this policy may lose access to Uber. "
> 
> "This is my car. I paid the car note. I paid the insurance. So you cannot tell me what I can do in my car," Stan argued.
> 
> Stan said carrying his concealed weapon made him feel safer while driving for Uber overnight.
> 
> "This is Milwaukee and you hear carjackings, attempted robberies and all this, you know, weekly," Stan said.
> 
> Nik Clark of Wisconsin Carry said an argument could be made that Uber is violating its drivers' concealed carry rights or the Castle Doctrine, which gives Wisconsin residents the right to "use of force in response to unlawful and forcible entry into a dwelling, motor vehicle, or place of business." (Sec. 895.62, Wis.Stats)
> 
> 
> Nik Clark of Wisconsin Carry
> 
> "We don't really know where the courts would go on this one," Clark said. "Right now, based upon state law, it's a bit of a gray area."
> 
> Clark pointed out, Uber's firearms policy is hard to enforce.
> 
> "I know dozens of Uber drivers who are part of our organization who carry," Clark said.
> 
> One Uber driver who carries a concealed weapon spoke to FOX6's Contact 6 and asked not be identified.
> 
> "My life is certainly far more important than some little part-time job," he said. "If drivers are going to have no say about whether or not they're going to travel into areas that they feel are unsafe, then it's a little silly to not allow them the ability to protect themselves.
> 
> Anneliese Dickman of the Wisconsin Anti-Violence Effort Fund said Uber's policy lowers the risk of an accidental discharge or firearm injury.
> 
> "It's been generally true that employers can prohibit firearms in the workplace," Dickman said. "Having a firearm in your presence actually increases your risk of injury, and so I think Uber is looking out for their employees and their customers."
> 
> "The law should supersede the business practice. Now, if Uber was providing my vehicle, then by all means, this is their office space, but that's not the case," Stan said.
> 
> Stan said he's contacted the National Rifle Association, the governor's office and various lawmakers about his termination.
> 
> The Department of Workforce Development sent Contact 6 the following statement about Stan's
> 
> "The state Equal Rights Division's enforcement authority is derived from State Statute Chapter 103, Wisconsin Fair Employment Law, which prohibits employers from discriminating against workers based on race, religion, sex, disability, age 40 and over, pregnancy, and several other protected classes. The statutes that were enacted regarding concealed carry are found under State Statute Chapter 175, which is outside of the enforcement authority the Legislature has given DWD.
> 
> We conveyed this information to Mr. Fields when he contacted the Equal Rights Division April 3, 2018, the same day he contacted the Governor's Office. We reaffirmed with Mr. Fields that our enforcement power is limited to the Wisconsin Fair Employment Law. We reviewed potential options available to Mr. Fields, including contacting a private attorney."
> 
> 2nd amendment https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution


I admit I haven't read this whole thread, so my apologies if someone else pointed this out already... but... what's up with this "Mr. Fields" stuff? After they said they were going to refer to him only by his first name? There's the real lawsuit. 

But yeah, I do think that you should be armed if you are legally allowed to be (and so choose to be) in your state. Uber's policy shouldn't influence that one way or the other.


----------



## NoPooPool

Joseph Arnaud said:


> 911 is just minutes away when seconds matter


Oh Rakos, you are a jokester! I know you kid. The police are usually several minutes away, as you well know, and I know you are stirring the pot.

If you catch lucky and the police happen to be driving or sitting eating donuts close to where the call is, then they may show up in a mere 2-3?minutes. Otherwise, in most towns and villages, response time to actually get to a call is 5-8 minutes, and sometimes 10 min.

As I said in an earlier post in this thread, the police usually arrive in time to investigate, and offer first aid until the paramedics arrive. Basically the emergency response team arrives to scrape your ass off to the hospital or morgue, but you are intelligent enough to know that already, you pot stirer.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

Last night a security guard from a MMJ facility jumped in. Side arm and all. Nice guy and nice trip. I started to wonder. Can guards carry in a Uber?

Called support today and got a shock….
Per support, nobody including police can have a fire arm in an Uber. Period. 

I can see it now….
➡ Cop takes an Uber. Gun seen. Driver ends ride. Word gets around the PD. 
➡Now every time an Uber makes a wrong move they are stopped and ticketed. 

Not smart Uber. The PD should be exempt. They cut us slack all the time and sure don't want that to change.


----------



## heynow321

NoPooPool said:


> Why not? I wish I could hear your reasoning before I state my reply with a few facts.
> 
> If it is an Uber driver with a concealed carry permit, or any licensed concealed carry holder, and you are in a car with said individual, you statistically are safer than with even any law enforcement officer.
> 
> Concealed carry license holders have less incidences of domestic violence, assault, battery, or any violent crime for that matter, than a law enforcement officer or prison guard. It is something like 3/100ths of 1%. It virtually does not happen. I carry a 9mm handgun, and you are completely safe in my car, unless another Pool rider were to threaten me or you with a threat of grave bodily harm or death. Then I will defend my life or yours to stop that threat. You will never know I am carrying a concealed weapon, unless those conditions are upon you or me, and have nothing to worry about. I refuse to be a sitting duck.
> 
> Get educated!


seriously. I can't believe how stupid and emotional people are about firearms. I carry a Glock 17 in a shoulder holster. If some rabid junkie tries to get in my car the passenger will be very happy I have it.



Joseph Arnaud said:


> 911 is just minutes away when seconds matter


LOL exactly! I suppose you can always politely ask the mean man to stop stabbing you for the 3-4 minutes it takes for the police to get to you.


----------



## KenLV

heynow321 said:


> If some rabid junkie tries to get in my car the passenger will be very happy I have it.


If we're being honest, chances are the "*rabid junkie*" trying to get in your car *is your passenger*.


----------



## RockinEZ

I keep a C2 Taser in the side compartment. I have pepper jell as a backup. It is a real Taser brand with darts. not a stun gun.
I have shown a drunk asshat the laser on the Taser twice. 
It gets their attention. Both exited the car immediately without further argument. 
Neither complained to Uber, or I would have been canned. 

People have seen the cops use a Taser on TV and want no part of one. 
I recommend one if you can find a deal. They cost more than a gun now days. 

I received a special price at CES ($200). I bought one every year for 3 years. 
I am glad I did. They are worth more than I paid.


----------



## emdeplam




----------



## NoPooPool

emdeplam said:


>


PRICELESS


----------



## Kodyhead

Uberfunitis said:


> Just post a sign saying that no guns are allowed in the vehicle. Any responsible gun owner would not get in your vehicle and you can take action after the fact for those who violate the policy just as Uber does now that is if you live after finding out the irresponsible gun owner did not listen to your notice.


based on the comments in this forum, you are crazy lol. I am a gun owner as well, but some of the comments from other gun owners are like the same people who make arguements for emotional support dogs



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> i wouldn't draw if a customer just ran out on a cab fare, life is too short. It happens and it isn't even worth filing a police report on, if it WAS worth taking 30+ minutes to file a police report i would have made them pay up front for that very reason.
> 
> Now if they took my I-phone...


I will only open fire if they try to take my badges!!!


----------



## transporter007

Cdub2k said:


> He was either going to be fired by Uber for defending himself or car jacked and/or possibly killed by a couple of Uber Riding scumbags. Apparently Uber values their right to carjack and kill the driver over the safety of the driver.


_Apparently Uber values their right to carjack and kill the driver over the safety of the driver._
Seriously, this surprises u? 


We are non employees
not part of Uber's future business plans. (The passengers are)
poor 
and in pleantiful supply no matter how low fare sinks.

Not even a dog returns to get kicked in the testicles a second time
Yet uber drivers come back and back and back

Uber knows this, subsequently uber drivers are a Non Issue for HQ.
Driver killed: uber could care less. Thousands more lined up to take his place.

I understand Uber is planning on offering free rides to passengers and charging the Drivers $5 per free ride.

Uber is confident drivers will comply


----------



## emdeplam

transporter007 said:


> _Apparently Uber values their right to carjack and kill the driver over the safety of the driver._
> Seriously, this surprises u?
> 
> 
> We are non employees
> not part of Uber's future business plans
> poor
> and in pleantiful supply no matter how low fare sinks.
> 
> Not even a dog returns to get kicked in the testicles a second time
> Yet uber drivers come back and back and back
> 
> Uber knows this, subsequently uber drivers are a Non Issue for HQ
> 
> I understand Uber is planning on offering free rides to passengers and charging the Drivers $5 per free ride.
> 
> Uber is confident drivers will comply


Its a business. You want a coddle and unconditional love go upstairs to mommy


----------



## transporter007

RockinEZ said:


> I keep a C2 Taser in the side compartment. I have pepper jell as a backup. It is a real Taser brand with darts. not a stun gun.
> I have shown a drunk asshat the laser on the Taser twice.
> It gets their attention. Both exited the car immediately without further argument.
> Neither complained to Uber, or I would have been canned.
> 
> People have seen the cops use a Taser on TV and want no part of one.
> I recommend one if you can find a deal. They cost more than a gun now days.
> 
> I received a special price at CES ($200). I bought one every year for 3 years.
> I am glad I did. They are worth more than I paid.


Nervous scared people like u should not be doing ride share.
Better u clean toilets. They only overflow


----------



## Old BUF Guy

transporter007 said:


> Nervous scared people like u should not be doing ride share.
> Better u clean toilets. They only overflow


Typical comment coming from NJ, - a VERY anti gun state where they would rather you get killed rather than have a the means to defend yourself (just ask Carol Bowner about that, - Oh Wait, you can't! She's dead, - murdered in her driveway by her ex boyfriend, while waiting on her local cops as they delayed her getting her pistol permit...)


----------



## transporter007

Old BUF Guy said:


> Typical comment coming from NJ, - a VERY anti gun state where they would rather you get killed rather than have a the means to defend yourself (just ask Carol Bowner about that, - Oh Wait, you can't! She's dead, - murdered in her driveway by her ex boyfriend, while waiting on her local cops as they delayed her getting her pistol permit...)


Ok, that's 1. What else u got?
If u think u need a weapon to interact with society you need to reach out to a mental health professional and find another line of work.

Possibly hiding under ur bed.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

transporter007 said:


> Ok, that's 1. What else u got?
> If u think u need a weapon to interact with society you need to reach out to a mental health professional and find another line of work.
> 
> Possibly hiding under ur bed.


There's a great sociological myth that has been perpetrated for a long time,

_Violence doesn't solve anything_

However this a great lie.. violence solves a great number of problems.

I think you need a weapon not only to go out into society but to merely live in some neighborhoods.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/05/0...d-home-intruder-kill-him-before-kills-me.html

_A gun-toting 70-year-old grandmother took matters into her own hands early Saturday morning when she shot and wounded an alleged home intruder attempting to break into her Philadelphia residence.

Maxine Thompson told Fox 29 she woke up around 4:30 a.m. and heard banging outside her house. Police said a 43-year-old man attempted to break into the grandmother's Philadelphia home at the time.

"First I thought I was dreaming, and then I looked out the window, outside. I was still hearing the banging, banging, banging, so I yelled to whoever, 'Who's that on my door? Get off my door, get off my door,'" Thompson recalled.

Despite her warnings, the alleged burglar didn't stop and continued to smash her dining room window and enter the house. Thompson, going into survival mode, grabbed her late mother's handgun and shot at the suspect. She told Fox 29 it was her first time using the gun.

"I shot at him. He turned around and he ran and when he ran, I ran down the steps behind him and shot at him some more," Thompson recalled. "Kill him before he kills me. That's what was going through my mind."

_
Need some more examples of Violence solving problems?
This is a whole long list of violence and a long list of violence accomplishing things, whether they be right or wrong..


Acehnese War (1873-1904)
Philippine-American War (1899-1902)
South African War (1899-1902)
The War of a Thousand Days (1899-1903)
Boxer Rebellion (1900-01)
Moro Wars (1901-13)
Russo-Japanese War (1904-05)
Pig War (1906-09)
Mexican Revolution (1910-20)
Italo-Turkish War (1911-12)
World War I (1914-18)
Baltic War of Liberation (1918-20)
Russian Civil War (1918-20)
Russo-Polish War (1919-20)
Rif War (1921-26)
Chaco War (1932-35)
Italo-Ethiopian War (1935-36)
Spanish Civil War (1936-39)
Sino-Japanese War (1937-45)
Phony War (1939-40; no actual hostilities)
Russo-Finnish War (1939-40)
World War II (1939-45)
Greek Civil War (1944-45; 1946-49)
Arab-Israeli wars (1948-49; 1956; 1967; 1973; 1982)
Korean War (1950-53)
Algerian War (1954-62)
Vietnam War (1954-75)
Six-Day War (1967)
War of Attrition (1969-70)
Yom Kippur War (1973)
Dirty War (1976-83)
Afghan War (1978-92)
Iran-Iraq War (1980-88)
Falkland Islands War (1982)
Persian Gulf War (1990-91)
Bosnian conflict (1992-95)
Kosovo conflict (1998-99)
Afghanistan War (2001-14)
Iraq War (2003-11)
Syrian Civil War (2012- )


Violence doesn't solve anything?

Wrong!

Si vis pacem, para bellum

If you want peace, prepare for war

Publius *Flavius Vegetius Renatus (*Date uncertain)


----------



## Old BUF Guy

transporter007 said:


> Ok, that's 1. What else u got?
> If u think u need a weapon to interact with society you need to reach out to a mental health professional and find another line of work.
> 
> Possibly hiding under ur bed.


Oh Brother...

let's see:

Why do I carry? Same reason cops carry. So, by your rationale, cops shouldn't be armed either?

How many times have we heard anti's say things that include the phrase: ...if it only saves even one life, - but it seems as though you don't agree with that when it comes to legal firearms.

Firearms are like fire extinguishers: you probably aren't going to need one very often, but when you do, and you don't have one, you'll wish you did!

And don't forget: when seconds count, the cops are only minutes away. Also, don't forget that the courts have ruled that police have no responsibility to protect you either.

Hiding under my bed? Hardly...


----------



## autofill

Anneliese Dickman of the Wisconsin Anti-Violence Effort Fund said Uber's policy lowers the risk of an accidental discharge or firearm injury.

"It's been generally true that employers can prohibit firearms in the workplace," Dickman said. "Having a firearm in your presence actually increases your risk of injury, and so I think Uber is looking out for their employees and their customers."

So Uber is calling all their drivers as employees.


----------



## NoPooPool

Friendly Jack said:


> But if some hood rat was ready to waste you, would you want a person willing to drive for 65 cents per mile to save your life with their firearm? When that time comes you won't wonder.


Jack, you are a Chicago driver, and you are driving for 65 cents per mile? You are a bigger fool than all the others then, if that is the case.


----------



## transporter007

Old BUF Guy said:


> Oh Brother...
> 
> let's see:
> 
> Why do I carry? Same reason cops carry. So, by your rationale, cops shouldn't be armed either?
> 
> How many times have we heard anti's say things that include the phrase: ...if it only saves even one life, - but it seems as though you don't agree with that when it comes to legal firearms.
> 
> Firearms are like fire extinguishers: you probably aren't going to need one very often, but when you do, and you don't have one, you'll wish you did!
> 
> And don't forget: when seconds count, the cops are only minutes away. Also, don't forget that the courts have ruled that police have no responsibility to protect you either.
> 
> Hiding under my bed? Hardly...


U are in the wrong occupation.
If u need a piece to feel safe when driving....
What do u need to feel safe when walking? shoulder-fired stringer?

For gals like u there's a Boogie Man around every corner












Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> There's a great sociological myth that has been perpetrated for a long time,
> 
> _Violence doesn't solve anything_
> 
> However this a great lie.. violence solves a great number of problems.
> 
> I think you need a weapon not only to go out into society but to merely live in some neighborhoods.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/05/0...d-home-intruder-kill-him-before-kills-me.html
> 
> _A gun-toting 70-year-old grandmother took matters into her own hands early Saturday morning when she shot and wounded an alleged home intruder attempting to break into her Philadelphia residence.
> 
> Maxine Thompson told Fox 29 she woke up around 4:30 a.m. and heard banging outside her house. Police said a 43-year-old man attempted to break into the grandmother's Philadelphia home at the time.
> 
> "First I thought I was dreaming, and then I looked out the window, outside. I was still hearing the banging, banging, banging, so I yelled to whoever, 'Who's that on my door? Get off my door, get off my door,'" Thompson recalled.
> 
> Despite her warnings, the alleged burglar didn't stop and continued to smash her dining room window and enter the house. Thompson, going into survival mode, grabbed her late mother's handgun and shot at the suspect. She told Fox 29 it was her first time using the gun.
> 
> "I shot at him. He turned around and he ran and when he ran, I ran down the steps behind him and shot at him some more," Thompson recalled. "Kill him before he kills me. That's what was going through my mind."
> 
> _
> Need some more examples of Violence solving problems?
> This is a whole long list of violence and a long list of violence accomplishing things, whether they be right or wrong..
> 
> 
> Acehnese War (1873-1904)
> Philippine-American War (1899-1902)
> South African War (1899-1902)
> The War of a Thousand Days (1899-1903)
> Boxer Rebellion (1900-01)
> Moro Wars (1901-13)
> Russo-Japanese War (1904-05)
> Pig War (1906-09)
> Mexican Revolution (1910-20)
> Italo-Turkish War (1911-12)
> World War I (1914-18)
> Baltic War of Liberation (1918-20)
> Russian Civil War (1918-20)
> Russo-Polish War (1919-20)
> Rif War (1921-26)
> Chaco War (1932-35)
> Italo-Ethiopian War (1935-36)
> Spanish Civil War (1936-39)
> Sino-Japanese War (1937-45)
> Phony War (1939-40; no actual hostilities)
> Russo-Finnish War (1939-40)
> World War II (1939-45)
> Greek Civil War (1944-45; 1946-49)
> Arab-Israeli wars (1948-49; 1956; 1967; 1973; 1982)
> Korean War (1950-53)
> Algerian War (1954-62)
> Vietnam War (1954-75)
> Six-Day War (1967)
> War of Attrition (1969-70)
> Yom Kippur War (1973)
> Dirty War (1976-83)
> Afghan War (1978-92)
> Iran-Iraq War (1980-88)
> Falkland Islands War (1982)
> Persian Gulf War (1990-91)
> Bosnian conflict (1992-95)
> Kosovo conflict (1998-99)
> Afghanistan War (2001-14)
> Iraq War (2003-11)
> Syrian Civil War (2012- )
> 
> 
> Violence doesn't solve anything?
> 
> Wrong!
> 
> Si vis pacem, para bellum
> 
> If you want peace, prepare for war
> 
> Publius *Flavius Vegetius Renatus (*Date uncertain)


Wow, life suggestions from an uber driver.

U completely missed the reason for global violence. Money period. Money for the worldwide military industrial complex. They have a vested interest in people hating each other.

Reading ur gibberish is like listening to a talking dog
Funny, but pure nonsense

Get educated


----------



## Pawtism

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> There's a great sociological myth that has been perpetrated for a long time,
> 
> _Violence doesn't solve anything_
> 
> However this a great lie.. violence solves a great number of problems.
> 
> I think you need a weapon not only to go out into society but to merely live in some neighborhoods.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/05/0...d-home-intruder-kill-him-before-kills-me.html
> 
> _A gun-toting 70-year-old grandmother took matters into her own hands early Saturday morning when she shot and wounded an alleged home intruder attempting to break into her Philadelphia residence.
> 
> Maxine Thompson told Fox 29 she woke up around 4:30 a.m. and heard banging outside her house. Police said a 43-year-old man attempted to break into the grandmother's Philadelphia home at the time.
> 
> "First I thought I was dreaming, and then I looked out the window, outside. I was still hearing the banging, banging, banging, so I yelled to whoever, 'Who's that on my door? Get off my door, get off my door,'" Thompson recalled.
> 
> Despite her warnings, the alleged burglar didn't stop and continued to smash her dining room window and enter the house. Thompson, going into survival mode, grabbed her late mother's handgun and shot at the suspect. She told Fox 29 it was her first time using the gun.
> 
> "I shot at him. He turned around and he ran and when he ran, I ran down the steps behind him and shot at him some more," Thompson recalled. "Kill him before he kills me. That's what was going through my mind."
> 
> _
> Need some more examples of Violence solving problems?
> This is a whole long list of violence and a long list of violence accomplishing things, whether they be right or wrong..
> 
> 
> Acehnese War (1873-1904)
> Philippine-American War (1899-1902)
> South African War (1899-1902)
> The War of a Thousand Days (1899-1903)
> Boxer Rebellion (1900-01)
> Moro Wars (1901-13)
> Russo-Japanese War (1904-05)
> Pig War (1906-09)
> Mexican Revolution (1910-20)
> Italo-Turkish War (1911-12)
> World War I (1914-18)
> Baltic War of Liberation (1918-20)
> Russian Civil War (1918-20)
> Russo-Polish War (1919-20)
> Rif War (1921-26)
> Chaco War (1932-35)
> Italo-Ethiopian War (1935-36)
> Spanish Civil War (1936-39)
> Sino-Japanese War (1937-45)
> Phony War (1939-40; no actual hostilities)
> Russo-Finnish War (1939-40)
> World War II (1939-45)
> Greek Civil War (1944-45; 1946-49)
> Arab-Israeli wars (1948-49; 1956; 1967; 1973; 1982)
> Korean War (1950-53)
> Algerian War (1954-62)
> Vietnam War (1954-75)
> Six-Day War (1967)
> War of Attrition (1969-70)
> Yom Kippur War (1973)
> Dirty War (1976-83)
> Afghan War (1978-92)
> Iran-Iraq War (1980-88)
> Falkland Islands War (1982)
> Persian Gulf War (1990-91)
> Bosnian conflict (1992-95)
> Kosovo conflict (1998-99)
> Afghanistan War (2001-14)
> Iraq War (2003-11)
> Syrian Civil War (2012- )
> 
> 
> Violence doesn't solve anything?
> 
> Wrong!
> 
> Si vis pacem, para bellum
> 
> If you want peace, prepare for war
> 
> Publius *Flavius Vegetius Renatus (*Date uncertain)


That reminds me of the bumper stickers you see that say "War is not the answer". I always laugh at those and know it's either someone who didn't go to college or majored in theater or something. Anyone who has studied history at all knows that war is almost always the answer. For example, the Great Depression. The liberals would have you believe FDR got us out of the Great Depression with government programs, and while they did help some, he was still failing. We didn't start heading out of the great depression until world war II kicked off in Europe (and we started making tanks and planes and such for lend/lease), and it took the US getting involved to really pull us out. We came out of WWII to the one of the biggest booms we'd seen in a very, very long time. Same with WWI (although the boom went a bit crazy, especially with the stock market, and lead to the Great Depression), same with the Civil war, and I could go on and on. The truth is, violence solves many things, and war is almost always the answer. I'm not saying it's good (it's not), I'm just saying it is what it is.


----------



## transporter007

Pawtism said:


> That reminds me of the bumper stickers you see that say "War is not the answer". I always laugh at those and know it's either someone who didn't go to college or majored in theater or something. Anyone who has studied history at all knows that war is almost always the answer. For example, the Great Depression. The liberals would have you believe FDR got us out of the Great Depression with government programs, and while they did help some, he was still failing. We didn't start heading out of the great depression until world war II kicked off in Europe (and we started making tanks and planes and such for lend/lease), and it took the US getting involved to really pull us out. We came out of WWII to the one of the biggest booms we'd seen in a very, very long time. Same with WWI (although the boom went a bit crazy, especially with the stock market, and lead to the Great Depression), same with the Civil war, and I could go on and on. The truth is, violence solves many things, and war is almost always the answer. I'm not saying it's good (it's not), I'm just saying it is what it is.


Professor, u proved my point. It's all about M O N E Y.
Nothing to do with solving issues, warring fractions, religion, race nor creed.
M O N E Y
period


----------



## NoPooPool

transporter007 said:


> Professor, u proved my point. It's all about M O N E Y.
> Nothing to do with solving issues, warring fractions, religion, race nor creed.
> M O N E Y
> period


So it is about the money, I agree, but not aalll about the money. So religion, race, creed, and ideology have not one thing to do with it? Hmmm! I don't know about that?


----------



## transporter007

NoPooPool said:


> So it is about the money, I agree, but not aalll about the money. So religion, race, creed, and ideology have not one thing to do with it? Hmmm! I don't know about that?


I concur: "_you don't know about that_"


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

I_Like_Spam said:


> The ones who asked me as a cab driver were groups of visiting yuppie type guys in town for a convention or a ball game. Not dangerous, shaky type pax. I would be highly alarmed if a pimp or a crack pusher or other desperado made the inquiry.





Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If you were driving a cab i would say "always answer yes" if someone asked if you were armed (even if you weren't), uber is a different matter.


----------



## Pawtism

transporter007 said:


> Professor, u proved my point. It's all about M O N E Y.
> Nothing to do with solving issues, warring fractions, religion, race nor creed.
> M O N E Y
> period


The wars aren't about money (in fact wars are quite costly, in both money and resources). The issues that lead to the war could very easily (and I'd even go as far as to say were almost certainly) about money. But the war itself isn't about the money. Take the Civil War for example. Depending who you ask it was about slavery, states rights, rural vs city, farming vs industrialization, Whigs vs. Democrats vs. Republicans, etc. The truth is they're all correct (and many more issues as well). Most of those issues involved money (racism is often blamed for the south not wanting to end slavery, but the truth is it was economic, racism was just the excuse to enslave an entire group of people, money was the reason to keep them enslaved).

So, I'd say you are both right and wrong. The way you are wrong is that it was about solving issues (slavery was ending, and the south took issue with that, but there were other things they took issue with as well, such as industrialization), warring factions (north ideology vs south ideology, which were both quite different, for reasons other than just slavery, city vs rural, industry vs farming, etc), religion (in a manner of speaking, as "God" was on both of their sides and against the other side), race was certainly an issue, and racism was, of course, in the forefront of their thinking) and certainly creed was a factor.

However, the way you are right, is that most of those issues did come back to money (in one way or another), after all if the slaves were freed, they'd have to be paid to work the land, and these poor farmers were barely making ends meet as it was. They believed the rural lifestyle was under attack (and perhaps, at least on this point, they were correct as urban did take over rural, and even today farmers can barely make a living). As their land was their money, if the rural lifestyle was under attack, so was their money, and so on.

The problem with the money excuse is that it's too convenient. EVERYTHING usually comes back to money. Why abortions happen, for example, can be traced back to money, although very few would cite that as the primary reason they are considering it. "Money" is a scapegoat reason for things, and is fallen back on far too often by those who don't understand the true intricacies that are at play.

At any rate, my original comment was that after the war, there is usually a boom (and far more than just economic). Thanks to WWII we went from the bi-plane to jets in about 10 years. We increased health care dramatically (including coming up with a triage system, that is still used today in hospitals). I could go on and on, but hopefully you get the idea. War is the answer.

Right now we're massively overpopulated and need to rid the planet of about 2.5 billion people... Guess what the answer is?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

SurgeMasterMN said:


> If I were the driver I would spearhead a movement with a team of Second Amendment Lawyers to Sue Uber for violation of our 2nd Amendment Rights. If a driver has gone through a Carry Class then they know the rules. Like dude mentioned it is his vehicle. If Uber supplies the vehicle then it is a different story. I am a huge supporter of the Second Amendment and believe people have the right to defend themselves. I am not into hunting or killing animals for game or food but people can do that if they wish. The right to protect yourself is a God Given Right. Carry States should be exempt from Ubers rules without Violating a Driver or Passangers Rights.


Tell you what, you have as much of a chance to win as a bank teller, librarian, or food service employee (each are barred from possession of a firearm in multiple municipalities by multiple employers.

You have every legal right to bear arms, you just have to choose being employed somewhere that doesn't have a legal right to bar said firearms.

And, last time I checked employers have said right.


----------



## NoPooPool

transporter007 said:


> I concur: "_you don't know about that_"


Ok, so let's get into a pissing contest then, because YOU don't know about that, either. It is obvious you swing left, and the left always accused the right of being war mongers.


----------



## f1zero

That moment when drivers on this forum refer to employee/employer laws etc when Uber claims that we’re IC’s and no court has ruled that we’re employees  no wonder drivers can never get anything done collectively when so many are so......


----------



## RockinEZ

transporter007 said:


> Nervous scared people like u should not be doing ride share.
> Better u clean toilets. They only overflow


Ever been put in a headlock at 65mph on the freeway?
I have. 
You have a lot to learn.


----------



## transporter007

RockinEZ said:


> Ever been put in a headlock at 65mph on the freeway?
> I have.
> You have a lot to learn.


*Seems you are constantly the VICTIM
ain't your fault, you just got the look of an Easy Mark

Junior, u ain't cut out for real world*


----------



## bsliv

There are hazards in the real world. I have a spare tire in my car. I wear a flotation vest when fishing from my boat. I wear a helmet when motor biking. I carry a bottle of water in my car. I have a fire extinguisher near the kitchen. Being prepared is a good thing. I can't think of a demographic that I'd be safer with than an armed CCW holder.

More should have been (boy) scouts.


----------



## transporter007

bsliv said:


> There are hazards in the real world. I have a spare tire in my car. I wear a flotation vest when fishing from my boat. I wear a helmet when motor biking. I carry a bottle of water in my car. I have a fire extinguisher near the kitchen. Being prepared is a good thing. I can't think of a demographic that I'd be safer with than an armed CCW holder.
> 
> More should have been (boy) scouts.


Society views those that build on false premise relationship lists as sociopaths, out of touch, not main stream, outsiders and "unemployable odd balls".

Subsequently these "personality types" are relegated to working poor levels paying a net of $4 per hour. Mr bsliv has offered us an example

A spare tire
A Mae West
Helmet
Bottled water
Fire extinguisher
Gun, weapon, piece
Sad these persons living in fear bring their pathologies within reach of societal norms 
causing mayhem


----------



## NoPooPool

transporter007 said:


> Society views those that build on false premise relationship lists as sociopaths, out of touch, not main stream, outsiders and "unemployable odd balls".
> 
> Subsequently these "personality types" are relegated to working poor levels paying a net of $4 per hour. Mr bsliv has offered us an example
> 
> A spare tire
> A Mae West
> Helmet
> Bottled water
> Fire extinguisher
> Gun, weapon, piece
> Sad these persons living in fear bring their pathologies within reach of societal norms
> causing mayhem


A Mae West?

#'s 1, and #3-6 connotate living in fear? That is a stretch and a twist on the subject. It is merely being prepared, just as bsliv suggested. Your entire post is gibberish.


----------



## bsliv

transporter007 said:


> Society views those that build on false premise relationship lists as sociopaths, out of touch, not main stream, outsiders and "unemployable odd balls".
> 
> Subsequently these "personality types" are relegated to working poor levels paying a net of $4 per hour. Mr bsliv has offered us an example
> 
> A spare tire
> A Mae West
> Helmet
> Bottled water
> Fire extinguisher
> Gun, weapon, piece
> Sad these persons living in fear bring their pathologies within reach of societal norms
> causing mayhem


I hope English isn't your native language. You didn't construct a single coherent sentence.

Did you attempt to imply I make $4 an hour? lol. Check what a real estate appraiser makes. Then check what one makes with 25 years experience.

Would someone go fishing if they were afraid of the water? No. Would someone enter a supposedly vacant house in the worst neighborhood in a large city if they were fearful? Not if they have the tools and ability to draw from a concealed holster and place two shot, center mass, in less than 1.5 seconds at over 20'.

Seems you have an irrational fear of an inanimate object. Humans tend to fear the unknown. Perhaps you should familiarize yourself a bit more with the objects of your fear.

I am prepared for what I can foresee. I won't blame a tool for how the human used the tool.


----------



## aeiou_-

HEY NOW.. this is a LOADED poll question. 

"Do you think Uber/Lyft should have control over your 2nd amendment?" Absolutely not.

"Do you think you should be allowed to carry concealed weapons for your protection while you drive?" Absolutely.

Drivers should get one of those shotgun mounts that cops use. Or a turret on the hood pointing at the interior of the car. Or explosives that detonate when the driver's heartbeat goes flat. And should be allowed to uber in a tank.


----------



## Mista T

aeiou_- said:


> And should be allowed to uber in a tank.


They are working on that one.


----------



## Trafficat

transporter007 said:


> Society views those that build on false premise relationship lists as sociopaths, out of touch, not main stream, outsiders and "unemployable odd balls".
> 
> Subsequently these "personality types" are relegated to working poor levels paying a net of $4 per hour. Mr bsliv has offered us an example
> 
> A spare tire
> A Mae West
> Helmet
> Bottled water
> Fire extinguisher
> Gun, weapon, piece
> Sad these persons living in fear bring their pathologies within reach of societal norms
> causing mayhem


I'd rather have a measure of self-reliance personally than to pray for government assistance and tranquility.

You laugh now but all it will take is perhaps an EMP pulse to bring us back to the dark ages and "cultured" types who have decided to be subservient to and reliant on civil authority will be eating each other while those paranoid savage "personality types" will not have to resort so such barbarities as they will likely have cans of beans defended by bullets.

Throughout the course of human history, society is plagued with war, famine, natural disaster, government corruption and incompetence with small oases therein. To pretend that we are past all that is a very idealistic and unlikely viewpoint.


----------



## bm1320

No job is worth your life. I suggest everyone concealed carrying to purchase USCCA insurance to at least cover liability just in case because right or wrong you're going to have legal issues if you have to defend yourself.

I also would recommend everyone to carry if you're in a major city. No one wants to be a victim of a race riot like poor Reginald Denny.

I personally carry a NAA .22lr revolver, a Glock .43 9mm with a second magazine in glove box, and a .300 Blackout AR Pistol with a Sig Sauer arm brace in the trunk in the storage compartment with the spare tire with 3 30 round magazines. You never know right?


----------



## NoPooPool

bm1320 said:


> No job is worth your life. I suggest everyone concealed carrying to purchase USCCA insurance to at least cover liability just in case because right or wrong you're going to have legal issues if you have to defend yourself.
> 
> I also would recommend everyone to carry if you're in a major city. No one wants to be a victim of a race riot like poor Reginald Denny.
> 
> I personally carry a NAA .22lr revolver, a Glock .43 9mm with a second magazine in glove box, and a .300 Blackout AR Pistol with a Sig Sauer arm brace in the trunk in the storage compartment with the spare tire with 3 30 round magazines. You never know right?


Now that is what one would call being prepared!


----------



## transporter007

Trafficat said:


> I'd rather have a measure of self-reliance personally than to pray for government assistance and tranquility.
> 
> You laugh now but all it will take is perhaps an EMP pulse to bring us back to the dark ages and "cultured" types who have decided to be subservient to and reliant on civil authority will be eating each other while those paranoid savage "personality types" will not have to resort so such barbarities as they will likely have cans of beans defended by bullets.
> 
> Throughout the course of human history, society is plagued with war, famine, natural disaster, government corruption and incompetence with small oases therein. To pretend that we are past all that is a very idealistic and unlikely viewpoint.


"_society is plagued with war, famine, natural disaster, government corruption"_ and now Unemployable working poor Uber drivers. All of whom know the solutions to all the worlds problems, yet can't secure gainful employment and require a piece to not fear the general public.

Ladies and gentlemen meet the new Sociopaths, mental defects and personality disorders of our current-day world.

And they want guns!

Bwahahahaha

Dude, any and all bad guys will take that weapon away from u resulting in u wearing a skirt


----------



## bm1320

transporter007 said:


> "_society is plagued with war, famine, natural disaster, government corruption"_ and now Unemployable working poor Uber drivers. All of whom know the solutions to all the worlds problems, yet can't secure gainful employment and require a piece to not fear the general public.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen meet the new Sociopaths, mental defects and personality disorders of our current-day world.
> 
> And they want guns!
> 
> Bwahahahaha
> 
> Dude, any and all bad guys will take that weapon away from u resulting in u wearing a skirt


You're a funny guy. I respect your cultural differences being from New York though.


----------



## transporter007

bm1320 said:


> You're a funny guy. I respect your cultural differences being from New York though.


Dude, I'm licensed for small arms and shot guns. But would never carry in a vehicle where the a possible suspect sits behind me.

I think u watch too much TV, Hollywood shoot outs, cartoons.

When it happens it happens FAST and u ain't gonna have no time to react to a threat from behind u in an enclosed environment other than to bleed out and supply a criminal with ur Glock.


----------



## bm1320

transporter007 said:


> Dude, I'm licensed for small arms and shot guns. But would never carry in a vehicle where the a possible suspect sits behind me.
> 
> I think u watch too much TV, Hollywood shoot outs, cartoons.
> 
> When it happens it happens FAST and u ain't gonna have no time to react to a threat from behind u in an enclosed environment other than to bleed out and supply a criminal with ur Glock.


I'm a LTC holder, NRA range safety officer, and a type 7 FFL with SOT.

I've taken active shooter training, and compete in Appleseed tournaments as well as 3 gun tournaments.

You seem to know a lot though.

I like you.


----------



## Trafficat

transporter007 said:


> "_society is plagued with war, famine, natural disaster, government corruption"_ and now Unemployable working poor Uber drivers. All of whom know the solutions to all the worlds problems, yet can't secure gainful employment and require a piece to not fear the general public.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen meet the new Sociopaths, mental defects and personality disorders of our current-day world.
> 
> And they want guns!
> 
> Bwahahahaha
> 
> Dude, any and all bad guys will take that weapon away from u resulting in u wearing a skirt
> 
> ...
> Dude, I'm licensed for small arms and shot guns. But would never carry in a vehicle where the a possible suspect sits behind me.
> 
> I think u watch too much TV, Hollywood shoot outs, cartoons.
> 
> When it happens it happens FAST and u ain't gonna have no time to react to a threat from behind u in an enclosed environment other than to bleed out and supply a criminal with ur Glock.


Uber drivers make an honest living, being paid for a service that people voluntarily agree to and pay for. If anything, that puts them on the moral high ground compared to government workers in my opinion. At best, government workers can say that a plurality of voters and taxpayers want their services. And don't get me started on civil asset forfeiture, which basically amounts to little more than highway robbery under the color of the law.

Being lower on the income scale doesn't make one an inferior being.

I carry multiple firearms. If someone took one he'd then have to contend with the next one.

It seems to me that you are licensed by the government to carry a firearm. I'm licensed by the government to teach firearms use and have certified officers with their off duty weapons. And one thing I know is that most police and non-special forces military members have handgun skills that are severely lacking, and their degree of superiority complex tends to be inversely correlated with their skill level. Almost every law enforcement officer I've met who was exceptional with a handgun gained his proficiency from extra-curricular study, not from government mandated training.

Fact: Most cops fire less than 4 boxes of ammunition per YEAR.

Officers I've qualified were required to fire only 30 rounds per quarter on a man-sized target at distances of up to 15 yards.

Frankly if I had to bet on handgun competency between a cop and an Uber driver who was a self-professed gun enthusiast I would bet on the Uber driver every time. Most gun enthusiasts shoot their guns more in a year than an average cop will fire during his entire career.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

transporter007 said:


> Dude, I'm licensed for small arms and shot guns. But would never carry in a vehicle where the a possible suspect sits behind me.
> 
> I think u watch too much TV, Hollywood shoot outs, cartoons.
> 
> When it happens it happens FAST and u ain't gonna have no time to react to a threat from behind u in an enclosed environment other than to bleed out and supply a criminal with ur Glock.


My plan is to shoot them through the seat while they think i'm getting my cash to give them.

Like i said before.. if i use it... more than likely it's to take them to Hell with me. I have no problem wasting a scumbag on my way to meet death.


----------



## aeiou_-

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> My plan is to shoot them through the seat while they think i'm getting my cash to give them.
> 
> Like i said before.. if i use it... more than likely it's to take them to Hell with me. I have no problem wasting a scumbag on my way to meet death.


But what if it's not on the way.. like death is over on the eastside of town and they're like more on the westside story side of things/town. I'm just asking you to consider the possibility.

Also, it's not even surging. no promos, free pizza, shirts, etc.

And what if there is no hell? OR you end up in heaven? Don't count yourself out just yet.


----------



## bsliv

transporter007 said:


> When it happens


Appropriate choice of words. There is a good chance a driver won't be able to respond. There is a chance the driver may be able to respond. I'll take any chance over no chance every day.

I think the discussion should change to 'how' to carry instead of 'if' to carry. Hammerless revolver in a horizontal draw shoulder rig is my preferred method when I drive. But a 4" aluminum frame 1911 in a Sparks VM-2 is my #1 choice.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

f1zero said:


> That moment when drivers on this forum refer to employee/employer laws etc when Uber claims that we're IC's and no court has ruled that we're employees  no wonder drivers can never get anything done collectively when so many are so......


What part of the word Contract in Independent Contractor do you not understand.

You accept the contract every time you sign on and go online. 
In that contract you accept the terms and conditions 
In those terms it spells out quite clearly that you are not allowed to carry any weapons.


----------



## NoPooPool

You are so full of cow dung. 

And quit talking about yourself in such a terrible light. Unemployable. Misfit. Sociopath. Mental defects. Personality disorders. 

Bwahahahaha ha ha. Put the mirror down!


----------



## NoPooPool

Trafficat said:


> Uber drivers make an honest living, being paid for a service that people voluntarily agree to and pay for. If anything, that puts them on the moral high ground compared to government workers in my opinion. At best, government workers can say that a plurality of voters and taxpayers want their services. And don't get me started on civil asset forfeiture, which basically amounts to little more than highway robbery under the color of the law.
> 
> Being lower on the income scale doesn't make one an inferior being.
> 
> I carry multiple firearms. If someone took one he'd then have to contend with the next one.
> 
> It seems to me that you are licensed by the government to carry a firearm. I'm licensed by the government to teach firearms use and have certified officers with their off duty weapons. And one thing I know is that most police and non-special forces military members have handgun skills that are severely lacking, and their degree of superiority complex tends to be inversely correlated with their skill level. Almost every law enforcement officer I've met who was exceptional with a handgun gained his proficiency from extra-curricular study, not from government mandated training.
> 
> Fact: Most cops fire less than 4 boxes of ammunition per YEAR.
> 
> Officers I've qualified were required to fire only 30 rounds per quarter on a man-sized target at distances of up to 15 yards.
> 
> Frankly if I had to bet on handgun competency between a cop and an Uber driver who was a self-professed gun enthusiast I would bet on the Uber driver every time. Most gun enthusiasts shoot their guns more in a year than an average cop will fire during his entire career.


You are preaching to th choir Trafficat, and let us not forget the statistics for the percentage of rounds that hit their target , when a law enforcement person has to use their weapon in a gunfight. Less than 20%. I think the number sits at around 16 or 17% hits. Those are abominal numbers!

I for example, have fired about 8,000 rounds in the last two years, in various calibers. .22LR, 9mm, .40 S&W, .45ACP, and .357 Sig.


----------



## Pawtism

Trafficat said:


> Uber drivers make an honest living, being paid for a service that people voluntarily agree to and pay for. If anything, that puts them on the moral high ground compared to government workers in my opinion. At best, government workers can say that a plurality of voters and taxpayers want their services. And don't get me started on civil asset forfeiture, which basically amounts to little more than highway robbery under the color of the law.
> 
> Being lower on the income scale doesn't make one an inferior being.
> 
> I carry multiple firearms. If someone took one he'd then have to contend with the next one.
> 
> It seems to me that you are licensed by the government to carry a firearm. I'm licensed by the government to teach firearms use and have certified officers with their off duty weapons. And one thing I know is that most police and non-special forces military members have handgun skills that are severely lacking, and their degree of superiority complex tends to be inversely correlated with their skill level. Almost every law enforcement officer I've met who was exceptional with a handgun gained his proficiency from extra-curricular study, not from government mandated training.
> 
> Fact: Most cops fire less than 4 boxes of ammunition per YEAR.
> 
> Officers I've qualified were required to fire only 30 rounds per quarter on a man-sized target at distances of up to 15 yards.
> 
> Frankly if I had to bet on handgun competency between a cop and an Uber driver who was a self-professed gun enthusiast I would bet on the Uber driver every time. Most gun enthusiasts shoot their guns more in a year than an average cop will fire during his entire career.


Training, training, training. I'm all for people (who are legally qualified and are comfortable doing so) being armed, but what scares me is those who go get armed and don't bother with training. Those are the ones you hear about having their weapons taken from them. Training is the key here. Training and the correct mental attitude. As well as, knowing the difference between us and law enforcement. Law enforcement play by different (and frankly more restrictive) rules than we do. For example, when a law enforcement officer draws their weapon, they are unlikely to actually have to fire it (thankfully, although they can never be sure and unfortunately, there are times they have to). They use it to cover a suspect, to clear a room, etc (they aren't expected to fire when drawing though). They might draw their weapon a few times a week, but only have to fire it (outside of training/certification) once a year (if that). We, on the other hand, use it as a last resort deadly force situation. If we aren't ready to fire it, we shouldn't be drawing it (especially from concealment). Constant training is what is going to keep you sharp, and if you ever do need it, you draw and fire. It's really what makes the difference (both for cops and civilians). That's what I think a lot of people like Transporter are missing.


----------



## f1zero

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> What part of the word Contract in Independent Contractor do you not understand.
> 
> You accept the contract every time you sign on and go online.
> In that contract you accept the terms and conditions
> In those terms it spells out quite clearly that you are not allowed to carry any weapons.


Do you know how to read?


----------



## NoPooPool

NoPooPool said:


> .
> 
> @transporter007 You are so full of cow dung.
> 
> And quit talking about yourself in such a terrible light. Unemployable. Misfit. Sociopath. Mental defects. Personality disorders.
> 
> Bwahahahaha ha ha. Put the mirror down!


----------



## Uberfunitis

I wish that they would fix reciprocity. I routinely drive Uber in three different states where a passenger is routinely transported through multiple state jurisdictions, and none of them play nice with each other with regards to reciprocity.


----------



## RockinEZ

transporter007 said:


> *Seems you are constantly the VICTIM
> ain't your fault, you just got the look of an Easy Mark
> 
> Junior, u ain't cut out for real world*


No, just a hell of a lot more experience than you.

When this forum first started it was swamped by taxi drivers who wanted to snuff Uber in the bud. 
This forum went through a period of experienced drivers actually communicating about Uber. Most of those people moved on. 
Now the forum is experiencing a wave of new frustrated drivers that for some reason want to take out their negativity on other drivers.

If you can't offer constructive comments, you should consider moving on to that other forum occupied by the other angry drivers that were forced off this forum.

You have some personal problems we can't help you with here.



Trafficat said:


> Uber drivers make an honest living, being paid for a service that people voluntarily agree to and pay for. If anything, that puts them on the moral high ground compared to government workers in my opinion. At best, government workers can say that a plurality of voters and taxpayers want their services. And don't get me started on civil asset forfeiture, which basically amounts to little more than highway robbery under the color of the law.
> 
> Being lower on the income scale doesn't make one an inferior being.
> 
> I carry multiple firearms. If someone took one he'd then have to contend with the next one.
> 
> It seems to me that you are licensed by the government to carry a firearm. I'm licensed by the government to teach firearms use and have certified officers with their off duty weapons. And one thing I know is that most police and non-special forces military members have handgun skills that are severely lacking, and their degree of superiority complex tends to be inversely correlated with their skill level. Almost every law enforcement officer I've met who was exceptional with a handgun gained his proficiency from extra-curricular study, not from government mandated training.
> 
> Fact: Most cops fire less than 4 boxes of ammunition per YEAR.
> 
> Officers I've qualified were required to fire only 30 rounds per quarter on a man-sized target at distances of up to 15 yards.
> 
> Frankly if I had to bet on handgun competency between a cop and an Uber driver who was a self-professed gun enthusiast I would bet on the Uber driver every time. Most gun enthusiasts shoot their guns more in a year than an average cop will fire during his entire career.


Read this guy's past post. He has nothing good to say at all. 
He has provided no useful information to the forum. I do wonder what he is doing here. 
Transporter007 is an angry, negative person that has offered us nothing but negative posts.


----------



## Uberfunitis

RockinEZ said:


> Read this guy's past post. He has nothing good to say at all.
> He has provided no useful information to the forum. I do wonder what he is doing here.
> Transporter007 is an angry, negative person that has offered us nothing but negative posts.


I disagree he has advocated following the contract that we have agreed to in not having weapons on the platform. Just because you do not like his message does not mean that he has not contributed in a positive way.


----------



## RockinEZ

Uberfunitis said:


> I disagree he has advocated following the contract that we have agreed to in not having weapons on the platform. Just because you do not like his message does not mean that he has not contributed in a positive way.


Read the posts before you reply. 
I am not advocating violating the agreement with Uber. 
Go to this guy's posts and read what he has put up on this forum. None of it is good, all negative. 
You do have to read the posts though. It is always best to be informed before replying.


----------



## Uberfunitis

RockinEZ said:


> Read the posts before you reply.
> I am not advocating violating the agreement with Uber.
> Go to this guy's posts and read what he has put up on this forum. None of it is good, all negative.
> You do have to read the posts though. It is always best to be informed before replying.


I have read his posts even liked a few of them.


----------



## RockinEZ

Uberfunitis said:


> I have read his posts even liked a few of them.


Find me one of his posts where he posted a tip, or hint that would help Uber drivers. 
There are none. 
Read my posts..... Everything you need to know to drive for Uber is in my posts. 
This forum does not benefit from negativity. It does benefit from tips of the trade that actually help drivers that came here to communicate and possibly learn.


----------



## Uberfunitis

RockinEZ said:


> Find me one of his posts where he posted a tip, or hint that would help Uber drivers.
> There are none.
> Read my posts..... Everything you need to know to drive for Uber is in my posts.
> This forum does not benefit from negativity. It does benefit from tips of the trade that actually help drivers that came here to communicate and possibly learn.





transporter007 said:


> "_Yes you have a right to have a gun if properly provided for " _And companies have a right to pull their advertising.
> 
> Uber and Uber's clients dont want non-employee drivers ( many who have mental defect) to have weapons near Uber's paying clients. aka: passengers.
> 
> Don't like the rule? Delete the Uber Drivers App.
> Uber's not commenting on gun ownership or your rights. Just drawing a line when you're using their app with their clients.
> 
> *If u feel in danger while driving, then driving strangers around IS NOT FOR YOU. Move on, get a job cleaning toilets. They rarely attack. Only overflow *​


There you go you may not like his message but it is on topic and helpful.


----------



## RockinEZ

Uberfunitis said:


> There you go you may not like his message but it is on topic and helpful.


That was a very negative reply and provided the OP no information on why his assumption was wrong.
He proved no information, and did it in a very negative way.

His reply could have been as simple as "Read the agreement you have with Uber. It states you will be dismissed for possessing a firearm while driving for Uber." Instead he strikes like a rattlesnake.

If that is the best of his posts you can find. I rest my case.


----------



## Uberfunitis

RockinEZ said:


> That was a very negative reply and provided the OP no information on why his assumption was wrong.
> He proved no information, and did it in a very negative way.
> If that is the best of his posts you can find. I rest my case.


If you don't like his posts than put him on ignore I personally like his posts and find value in them. Oh wait I find value in his posts that must mean that I have not read them according to you.


----------



## RockinEZ

Uberfunitis said:


> If you don't like his posts than put him on ignore I personally like his posts and find value in them. Oh wait I find value in his posts that must mean that I have not read them according to you.


Nope, this forum has policed itself since it started. 
Members will confront negative posts until that user lightens up, or moves on. 
Notice there are no taxi drivers here ragging on Uber any more? 
We replied to every one of their negative posts until they moved on.


----------



## Uberfunitis

RockinEZ said:


> Nope, this forum has policed itself since it started.
> Members will confront negative posts until that user lightens up, or moves on.
> Notice there are no taxi drivers here ragging on Uber any more?
> We replied to every one of their negative posts until they moved on.


good luck with that


----------



## RockinEZ

Uberfunitis said:


> good luck with that


You have been posting here since 2016, you have seen it happen.


----------



## Uberfunitis

RockinEZ said:


> You have been posting here since 2016, you have seen it happen.


I have seen people try and bully others who do not share their point of view, that is what I have seen happen.


----------



## bsliv

Uberfunitis said:


> it is on topic and helpful.


On topic, yes. Helpful, hmmm. For instance, take your referenced quote, "*If u feel in danger while driving, then driving strangers around IS NOT FOR YOU. Move on, get a job cleaning toilets. They rarely attack. Only overflow "*

If one doesn't feel in danger when driving, one shouldn't be driving. Driving is a dangerous activity. Serious injury and death happen all too often. People are the most dangerous animal on this planet. Taxis are a proven target of thieves. I think putting an unknown, dangerous animal in the back seat of one's car while one concentrates on safe driving is a dangerous activity. We had an incident yesterday in the city I live in. The Uber driver and 1st pool passenger are lucky to be alive. Driving is dangerous. Driving with strangers is more dangerous than driving alone. Sensing danger is not the same as being fearful. Spidey senses may tingle but the pants may stay dry. Being prepared helps alleviate the fear. Ignoring the danger may remove the fear, until its too late.

Suggesting someone become a janitor is not on topic or helpful. I'd say its off topic and negative. Besides, the change of profession is probably a step up, at least in pay.


----------



## Uberfunitis

bsliv said:


> On topic, yes. Helpful, hmmm. For instance, take your referenced quote, "*If u feel in danger while driving, then driving strangers around IS NOT FOR YOU. Move on, get a job cleaning toilets. They rarely attack. Only overflow "*
> 
> If one doesn't feel in danger when driving, one shouldn't be driving. Driving is a dangerous activity. Serious injury and death happen all too often. People are the most dangerous animal on this planet. Taxis are a proven target of thieves. I think putting an unknown, dangerous animal in the back seat of one's car while one concentrates on safe driving is a dangerous activity. We had an incident yesterday in the city I live in. The Uber driver and 1st pool passenger are lucky to be alive. Driving is dangerous. Driving with strangers is more dangerous than driving alone. Sensing danger is not the same as being fearful. Spidey senses may tingle but the pants may stay dry. Being prepared helps alleviate the fear. Ignoring the danger may remove the fear, until its too late.
> 
> Suggesting someone become a janitor is not on topic or helpful. I'd say its off topic and negative. Besides, the change of profession is probably a step up, at least in pay.


I disagree rideshare drivers statistically do not have it all that dangerously. Sure there have been some incidents that is a fact but they are not at all that common there is no reason to be fearful of something that is not likely to happen.


----------



## bsliv

Uberfunitis said:


> I disagree rideshare drivers statistically do not have it all that dangerously. Sure there have been some incidents that is a fact but they are not at all that common there is no reason to be fearful of something that is not likely to happen.


According to the NHTSA, two out of three motorists will be involved in an injury accident during their life. If one drives a normal amount of miles, one can expect to be in an accident once every 10 years. Driving is dangerous. A reasonable person could assume the more one drivers the higher the risks. Putting a stranger in the car and driving to possibly unfamiliar and less than appealing places will not make it safer.

If one drives a convertible they can be fearful of the rain. Or they can be aware of the weather forecast and prepared to raise the roof or don't drive. I don't suggest being fearful. I suggest being aware and prepared.


----------



## Uberfunitis

bsliv said:


> According to the NHTSA, two out of three motorists will be involved in an injury accident during their life. If one drives a normal amount of miles, one can expect to be in an accident once every 10 years. Driving is dangerous. A reasonable person could assume the more one drivers the higher the risks. Putting a stranger in the car and driving to possibly unfamiliar and less than appealing places will not make it safer.
> 
> If one drives a convertible they can be fearful of the rain. Or they can be aware of the weather forecast and prepared to raise the roof or don't drive. I don't suggest being fearful. I suggest being aware and prepared.


I am not sure that arming yourself in your vehicle makes you any more prepared in any significant way. You may disagree and that is fine but it does not change that we agreed not to carry a weapon while operating the Uber platform.


----------



## bsliv

An unjust rule is a rule out of harmony with the moral rule. A person with a high moral fiber will scoff at the rule and accept the consequences with a clear conscious. If enough had this character strength, the rule becomes a suggestion.

If there is one in a million chance that a firearm could help while carrying a firearm, it beats not carrying a firearm. There have been several independent studies, at least one by the CDC, that show firearms are used millions of times a year in a defensive situation. Options are nice to have.

Don't ask. Don't tell.


----------



## Uberfunitis

bsliv said:


> An unjust rule is a rule out of harmony with the moral rule. A person with a high moral fiber will scoff at the rule and accept the consequences with a clear conscious. If enough had this character strength, the rule becomes a suggestion.
> 
> If there is one in a million chance that a firearm could help while carrying a firearm, it beats not carrying a firearm. There have been several independent studies, at least one by the CDC, that show firearms are used millions of times a year in a defensive situation. Options are nice to have.
> 
> Don't ask. Don't tell.


I don't find rules that determine how a given business would like to operate to be unjust especially when those rules are intended for safety reasons warranted or not.

There may be a chance that a firearm could help while carrying a firearm there is also a chance that a persons own firearm could be used against themselves as the events unfold even "highly trained" individuals can loose control of their firearm in an altercation.

All that is not to say that I think weapons should be outlawed but I do think that a business should have the absolute right to decide to do business with someone or not on the bases of the other persons deciding to have a weapon or not.


----------



## bsliv

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't find rules that determine how a given business would like to operate to be unjust especially when those rules are intended for safety reasons warranted or not.
> 
> There may be a chance that a firearm could help while carrying a firearm there is also a chance that a persons own firearm could be used against themselves as the events unfold even "highly trained" individuals can loose control of their firearm in an altercation.
> 
> All that is not to say that I think weapons should be outlawed but I do think that a business should have the absolute right to decide to do business with someone or not on the bases of the other persons deciding to have a weapon or not.


I generally agree with you. A business should be able to do business with whoever it chooses as long as they don't discriminate based on age, gender, race, disability, etc.

I disagree that the no firearms rule is for safety. Its for Uber's liability concerns.

Drivers are supposed to be unarmed. Passengers are supposed to be unarmed. A couple days ago shots were fired from within an Uber car by a passenger. There were threats of dumping bodies in the desert. Today, another Uber driver was assaulted here, broken nose, damaged car. Uber's rules and the rules of law are not obeyed by some.

If one is caught breaking the rules one must accept the consequences. If one is caught speeding, expect a fine. If one is caught carrying while driving for Uber, expect deactivation.

Back to the liability concern, it could work against Uber, too. If one normally carries but doesn't because of the rules and gets assaulted in a situation where a firearm may have helped, would Uber be liable for damages?


----------



## Uberfunitis

bsliv said:


> Back to the liability concern, it could work against Uber, too. If one normally carries but doesn't because of the rules and gets assaulted in a situation where a firearm may have helped, would Uber be liable for damages?


I don't know, that is a very good question. I want to say no that they would not be liable but I really don't know.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

bsliv said:


> On topic, yes. Helpful, hmmm. For instance, take your referenced quote, "*If u feel in danger while driving, then driving strangers around IS NOT FOR YOU. Move on, get a job cleaning toilets. They rarely attack. Only overflow "*
> 
> If one doesn't feel in danger when driving, one shouldn't be driving. Driving is a dangerous activity. Serious injury and death happen all too often. People are the most dangerous animal on this planet. Taxis are a proven target of thieves. I think putting an unknown, dangerous animal in the back seat of one's car while one concentrates on safe driving is a dangerous activity. We had an incident yesterday in the city I live in. The Uber driver and 1st pool passenger are lucky to be alive. Driving is dangerous. Driving with strangers is more dangerous than driving alone. Sensing danger is not the same as being fearful. Spidey senses may tingle but the pants may stay dry. Being prepared helps alleviate the fear. Ignoring the danger may remove the fear, until its too late.
> 
> Suggesting someone become a janitor is not on topic or helpful. I'd say its off topic and negative. Besides, the change of profession is probably a step up, at least in pay.


Driving a taxi is a Far FAR! distant second to the most dangerous job i've had. However most people won't ever see the dangers I've seen in their entire lives.

Statistically in my city, i'm far more likely to die in a grisly car wreck than from a violent robbery driving a cab. The last armed robbery investigation here was short and quick, with a guilty plea. Driving a taxi (or something virtually indistinguishable from a tax) is a dangerous job, but the danger can be reduced.

Preparation is the most important thing you can do, from buckling your seat belt to checking your tire pressure, to doing a walk around to check your headlights, turn signals and brake lights are fine, properly maintaining your car, all of these are important.

But

Bravery is the strength to act while you are afraid, not the absence of fear. And i'm a little more brave with a .38.

If i have to go all pulp fiction on a guy in the back of my cab so i can make it home I will. And this is an important thing to remember, Uber is just a job, but your life is your life.

Self defense them into the morgue if that's what it takes. Afterall staying out of hell is a lot easier than staying out of the morgue.

I will put a $(%*bag armed robber in the morgue to save my life, I've done similar in the past. I'm not afraid of hell because i'm probably already going there, so i will fight to stay on this earth.

Uber has proven that rules are made to be broken, their complete disregard for rules will lead to the Karma coming back around.

If uber won't follow the rules why should you to save your own life?

You wasting someone to protect yourself?

Why should you care if it looks bad to uber. The reality is that uber shouldn't find out until you have to use it. And by then i'm fairly confident you will never want to drive again anyway.

So strap up... it could save your life... you have nothing to lose until you get caught.


----------



## BigBadBob

Carry. Don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## Demon

BigBadBob said:


> Carry. Don't ask, don't tell.


Get hit with a wrongful death suit.



RockinEZ said:


> Nope, this forum has policed itself since it started.
> Members will confront negative posts until that user lightens up, or moves on.
> Notice there are no taxi drivers here ragging on Uber any more?
> We replied to every one of their negative posts until they moved on.


 Taxi drivers don't need to rage on Uber, now the Uber drivers rage on Uber.


----------



## transporter007

BigBadBob said:


> Carry. Don't ask, don't tell.


"_Carry. Don't ask, don't tell_"............And Don't Freakin' Use. So why carry? Are u that insecure? Living in fear?

Just ask newly incarcerated Uber Driver Michael Hancock, 25, was *charged Thursday with one count of murder in first-degree 
*
U think Michael (now michelle) sitting in jail thinks it was a "good idea" to have a weapon in his vehicle ?

https://nypost.com/2018/06/08/uber-driver-charged-with-murder-in-passengers-shooting-death/

25YO Michelle and Victim, Hyun Soo Kim, 45








Michelle, her family and her friends lives have changed 4 EVER.
Don't make the same dumb mistake that effects your family as much as u.


----------



## bsliv

If one carries a firearm, is there a chance the carrier may use it illegally? Yes.
If one carries a firearm, is there a chance it may be taken away by a criminal? Yes.

If one drives a car, is there a chance the driver may use it illegally? Yes.
If one drives a car, is there a chance it may be taken away by a criminal? Yes.

If one caries a firearm, is there a chance it may save the carriers life? Yes.

There were 17,250 murders in the USA in 2016. Two thirds were caused by firearms. That's 11,385 murders caused by criminals with firearms.

On the flip side, "*CDC surveys in the 1990s, never publicly reported, indicate nearly 2.5 million defensive uses of guns a year. That matches the results of Gary Kleck's controversial surveys..."*

This indicates an American citizen will use a firearm in a defensive purpose 220 times more often than a criminal kills someone with a firearm.

I am not a criminal. I don't do illegal things. The chance of me murdering someone with my firearm is extremely low.

The chance of me defending myself, family, or property is at least 220 times higher. The chance of a person who doesn't own a firearm defending themselves, family, or property is near zero. I like my odds better than the unarmed person.

If one shoots someone and was justified, they may spend some time in jail, unless they're a cop or FBI. But I'd rather wear an orange jumpsuit for a few days than have my family pick out a tombstone for me to rest under for eternity.

I have a job that requires me to go into vacant houses. They aren't always vacant. People in my city have been killed doing exactly what my job requires.

I have a job that requires me to drive a car. Many people are killed driving cars. Should I fear cars? No. No one should fear an inanimate object. We don't send inanimate objects to prison. We do send some criminal users of the objects to prison.


----------



## BigBadBob

Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6


----------



## Demon

bsliv said:


> If one carries a firearm, is there a chance the carrier may use it illegally? Yes.
> If one carries a firearm, is there a chance it may be taken away by a criminal? Yes.
> 
> If one drives a car, is there a chance the driver may use it illegally? Yes.
> If one drives a car, is there a chance it may be taken away by a criminal? Yes.
> 
> If one caries a firearm, is there a chance it may save the carriers life? Yes.
> 
> There were 17,250 murders in the USA in 2016. Two thirds were caused by firearms. That's 11,385 murders caused by criminals with firearms.
> 
> On the flip side, "*CDC surveys in the 1990s, never publicly reported, indicate nearly 2.5 million defensive uses of guns a year. That matches the results of Gary Kleck's controversial surveys..."*
> 
> This indicates an American citizen will use a firearm in a defensive purpose 220 times more often than a criminal kills someone with a firearm.
> 
> I am not a criminal. I don't do illegal things. The chance of me murdering someone with my firearm is extremely low.
> 
> The chance of me defending myself, family, or property is at least 220 times higher. The chance of a person who doesn't own a firearm defending themselves, family, or property is near zero. I like my odds better than the unarmed person.
> 
> If one shoots someone and was justified, they may spend some time in jail, unless they're a cop or FBI. But I'd rather wear an orange jumpsuit for a few days than have my family pick out a tombstone for me to rest under for eternity.
> 
> I have a job that requires me to go into vacant houses. They aren't always vacant. People in my city have been killed doing exactly what my job requires.
> 
> I have a job that requires me to drive a car. Many people are killed driving cars. Should I fear cars? No. No one should fear an inanimate object. We don't send inanimate objects to prison. We do send some criminal users of the objects to prison.


Is this a case of a man defending himself or is it a murder?


----------



## transporter007

bsliv said:


> If one carries a firearm, is there a chance the carrier may use it illegally? Yes.
> If one carries a firearm, is there a chance it may be taken away by a criminal? Yes.
> 
> If one drives a car, is there a chance the driver may use it illegally? Yes.
> If one drives a car, is there a chance it may be taken away by a criminal? Yes.
> 
> If one caries a firearm, is there a chance it may save the carriers life? Yes.
> 
> There were 17,250 murders in the USA in 2016. Two thirds were caused by firearms. That's 11,385 murders caused by criminals with firearms.
> 
> On the flip side, "*CDC surveys in the 1990s, never publicly reported, indicate nearly 2.5 million defensive uses of guns a year. That matches the results of Gary Kleck's controversial surveys..."*
> 
> This indicates an American citizen will use a firearm in a defensive purpose 220 times more often than a criminal kills someone with a firearm.
> 
> I am not a criminal. I don't do illegal things. The chance of me murdering someone with my firearm is extremely low.
> 
> The chance of me defending myself, family, or property is at least 220 times higher. The chance of a person who doesn't own a firearm defending themselves, family, or property is near zero. I like my odds better than the unarmed person.
> 
> If one shoots someone and was justified, they may spend some time in jail, unless they're a cop or FBI. But I'd rather wear an orange jumpsuit for a few days than have my family pick out a tombstone for me to rest under for eternity.
> 
> I have a job that requires me to go into vacant houses. They aren't always vacant. People in my city have been killed doing exactly what my job requires.
> 
> I have a job that requires me to drive a car. Many people are killed driving cars. Should I fear cars? No. No one should fear an inanimate object. We don't send inanimate objects to prison. We do send some criminal users of the objects to prison.


You fit the profile of a future life time guest of the Nevada dept of corrections



BigBadBob said:


> Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6


But in reality, thinking like that could ruin your life&#8230; stick YOU in a prison cell&#8230; and even leave your family bankrupt and struggling just to make ends meet - all because some criminal decided to target you and *you made just one tiny mistake in *protecting yourself.

Your wife, children & parents changing their name to distant themselves from your selfish act against society

Sad



BigBadBob said:


> Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6


Tell that to your new cell mate Bubba who just gave u a skirt to wear
No more BigBadBob , now: little timid Roberta


----------



## bsliv

Demon said:


> Is this a case of a man defending himself or is it a murder?


We don't know yet. Based on the little I know about the incident, it doesn't look good for the driver. But that doesn't negate the fact that drivers face dangerous people. It may be extremely rare. It would be even rarer that a firearm could be used for defense. But rare doesn't mean never.



transporter007 said:


> You fit the profile of a future life time guest of the Nevada dept of corrections


 60 years and haven't been arrested. As I said, I don't do anything illegal. The only way I'd get sent to prison would be a wrongful conviction. So, please tell me how I fit the profile. Are you calling for the suspension of our Constitution?


----------



## transporter007

bsliv said:


> We don't know yet. Based on the little I know about the incident, it doesn't look good for the driver. But that doesn't negate the fact that drivers face dangerous people. It may be extremely rare. It would be even rarer that a firearm could be used for defense. But rare doesn't mean never.
> 
> 60 years and haven't been arrested. As I said, I don't do anything illegal. The only way I'd get sent to prison would be a wrongful conviction. So, please tell me how I fit the profile. Are you calling for the suspension of our Constitution?


bsliv won't be the first plus 60YO to be arrested and incarcerated for the first time. If u seriously think you face "dangerous passengers" you're in the WRONG business. I work in a city of 8 million with worse hombres than Nevada will ever have.

States are cracking down on guns and they'll use you as an example to prove this.
You may have rights to carry it, but society doesn't want u squeezing the trigger.

You'll be financially wrecked, your family humiliated and broke.
When, and if, you're released you'll be old, homeless and in a halfway house
All because you needed to carry a piece and made a bad choice

In prison you can preach about the constitution, but only for a short time
Because the health of elderly deteriorate fast in prison
http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/americas-elderly-prison-population-boom-becoming-nightmare


----------



## bsliv

transporter007 said:


> bsliv won't be the first plus 60YO to be arrested and incarcerated for the first time. If u seriously think you face "dangerous passengers" you're in the WRONG business. I work in a city of 8 million with worse hombres than Nevada will ever have.
> 
> States are cracking down on guns and they'll use you as an example to prove this.
> You may have rights to carry it, but society doesn't want u pulling the trigger.
> 
> You'll be financially wrecked, your family humiliated and broke.
> When, and if, you're released you'll be old, homeless and in a halfway house
> All because you needed to carry a piece and made a bad choice
> 
> In prison you can preach about the constitution, but only for a short time
> Because the health of elderly deteriorat fast in prison
> http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/americas-elderly-prison-population-boom-becoming-nightmare


Is that picture an example of people who have committed no crimes? If it is, that country has some problems. 
If one makes a bad decision, one must live with that decision. I trust my decision making abilities over the mercy provided by a criminal.

The FBI interviewed references I provided. I got security clearance at the nuclear test site. Now tell me how I fit a criminal profile?


----------



## transporter007

bsliv said:


> Is that picture an example of people who have committed no crimes? If it is, that country has some problems.
> If one makes a bad decision, one must live with that decision. I trust my decision making abilities over the mercy provided by a criminal.


Sad


----------



## bm1320

transporter007 said:


> bsliv won't be the first plus 60YO to be arrested and incarcerated for the first time. If u seriously think you face "dangerous passengers" you're in the WRONG business. I work in a city of 8 million with worse hombres than Nevada will ever have.
> 
> States are cracking down on guns and they'll use you as an example to prove this.
> You may have rights to carry it, but society doesn't want u squeezing the trigger.
> 
> You'll be financially wrecked, your family humiliated and broke.
> When, and if, you're released you'll be old, homeless and in a halfway house
> All because you needed to carry a piece and made a bad choice
> 
> In prison you can preach about the constitution, but only for a short time
> Because the health of elderly deteriorate fast in prison
> http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/americas-elderly-prison-population-boom-becoming-nightmare


USCCA Elite membership, my CPA even gave it to the go ahead as a tax write off.


----------



## transporter007

bm1320 said:


> USCCA Elite membership, my CPA even gave it to the go ahead as a tax write off.


https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/membership/

That just means your lawyers will be paid while u do a stretch in jail
It ain't no get out of jail free card
Once a jury determines the shooting wasn't self defense USCCA is off the hook
And your life and the lives of your family are changed forever.
Just ask this guy from the Denver uber shooting










Or this guy from the Michigan uber murder










U think they now feel it was a good idea or bad idea to have a piece?

How about this uber eats knuckle head









Uber eats attorney said his client was acting in self defense because he thought customer Ryan Thornton, who was upset about the delivery time, was reaching for a weapon. According to police, Thornton, who was shot four times, appeared to be unarmed.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

I don't think uber should dictate whether we carry guns. But the driver is an idiot.

Gun in glove box. Really?
And the pax did nothing. He said ed a gun around because he "felt unsafe." Not ok.

He should be deactivated for pulling it out in my opinion but not for having it.


----------



## transporter007

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't think uber should dictate whether we carry guns. But the driver is an idiot.
> 
> Gun in glove box. Really?
> And the pax did nothing. He said ed a gun around because he "felt unsafe." Not ok.
> 
> He should be deactivated for pulling it out in my opinion but not for having it.


If u feel so insecure and so in fear that u need to carry a piece, ride share is Not for you.
Cleaning bathrooms maybe more your speed, unless u shoot an overflowing toilet.


----------



## bsliv

transporter007 said:


> If u feel so insecure and so in fear that u need to carry a piece, ride share is Not for you.
> Cleaning bathrooms maybe more your speed, unless u shoot an overflowing toilet.


What's your obsession with cleaning bathrooms? Why don't you care for another life? Are you so blinded to see this is a dangerous world? What would you imagine to be the most effective tool to prevent being killed by thug? Do you dream about being buried 6' deep? How about allowing your family to be brutalized and killed? Stand by and watch?

And for the third time, why do I fit a criminal profile? Do you ever answer questions or just make toilet references?


----------



## Uberfunitis

I don't agree with your assertion that you either have a gun or are defenseless. A gun is but just one tool to use, many many people get out of altercations with out using a gun and without being killed even when up against someone else with a gun.


----------



## bsliv

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't agree with your assertion that you either have a gun or are defenseless. A gun is but just one tool to use, many many people get out of altercations with out using a gun and without being killed even when up against someone else with a gun.


What is the most effective tool to end an impending assault/murder?

I don't assert one is defenseless without a gun. One can spit on some and end the attack. Others may take a bit more force. How does a grandmother even the odds with a linebacker that intends to do harm? What if there are multiple assailants?

I don't assert one is defenseless in a house fire without a fire extinguisher. But if my house in burning, I'd like one. I have one. I have read the instructions on how to use it. I don't live in fear of a fire. I am prepared if there is one, though.

Millions of times each year a firearm is used in defense. Less than 20,000 times each year a firearm is used in a murder.


----------



## Uberfunitis

bsliv said:


> What is the most effective tool to end an impending assault/murder?


Your Brain.


----------



## Rat

Uberfunitis said:


> They can choose not to do business with us if we choose to carry.


Not in Florida they can't


----------



## Uberfunitis

Rat said:


> Not in Florida they can't


Sure they can, it is simple they just deactivate, and never give a reason.


----------



## Rat

UberBeemer said:


> Office buildings, places of employment, all have the right to prohibit guns. The tos is an agreement that does the same, and has a mediation clause, so it will never see a court higher than a local circuit, where it likely will be dismissed in favor of mediation.
> 
> IMHO, A driver ready to quit for this or any other tos violation, should, just quit. If you feel a need to carry on this job, its probably not something you're wired for.


The law prevails over any TOS. Florida law specifically says they may not forbid carrying



Uberfunitis said:


> They can choose not to do business with us if we choose to carry.


No, they can't



Uberfunitis said:


> Your Brain.


Splattered on your dashboard?


----------



## Uberfunitis

Rat said:


> No, they can't


Sure they can


----------



## bsliv

Uberfunitis said:


> Your Brain.


Tell that to law enforcement personnel.


----------



## Uberfunitis

bsliv said:


> Tell that to law enforcement personnel.


They would actually agree, or the smart ones would...... It is actually quite rare for a law enforcement offer to have to use his or her weapon because they use their brain and think their way out of the situation.


----------



## transporter007

SDC don't have guns. One reason why companies are spending billions to eliminate mentally defective coward uber drivers who are scared without a piece. U guys want your guns but u ain't going have no job.

*Waymo Buys 62,000 Chrysler Minivans for Ride-SDC Hailing Service
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/31/...-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well*



bsliv said:


> What's your obsession with cleaning bathrooms? Why don't you care for another life? Are you so blinded to see this is a dangerous world? What would you imagine to be the most effective tool to prevent being killed by thug? Do you dream about being buried 6' deep? How about allowing your family to be brutalized and killed? Stand by and watch?
> 
> And for the third time, why do I fit a criminal profile? Do you ever answer questions or just make toilet references?


*Toilets because society won't have to worry about a sociopath like you interacting with other people and shooting them.
When u clean the toilet u place a sign outside the door *








*If the toilet overflows feel free to discharge your weapon. *


----------



## bsliv

Calling transpooper a moron is a disservice to morons. Ignored.


----------



## bsliv

Uberfunitis said:


> They would actually agree, or the smart ones would...... It is actually quite rare for a law enforcement offer to have to use his or her weapon because they use their brain and think their way out of the situation.


If a brain is considered a tool, then I agree. Its the best and first weapon to be used. If we're going to be loose with definitions, then I contend every traffic stop where the cop puts his hand on his sidearm as he approaches the car is using his firearm. I think that is smart. The cop doesn't necessarily fear the driver but the cop is prepared if something happens. Having situational awareness is a good thing. Being prepared is a good thing. Harming or violating the rights of an innocent person is a bad thing. Harming or violating the rights of a thug is a bad thing, but sometimes it needs to be done in order to protect oneself or others.

Using a firearm is usually a failure of weapon #1 (brain). But sometimes it needs to be done. I have never drawn my firearm with bad intentions. I have been the victim of an armed home invasion. I had no situational awareness and I wasn't prepared. Eventually a cop came by to take notes. He didn't even get out of his car. I no longer live in ignorance of reality.

Going to war is usually a failure of weapon #1 (negotiation). But sometimes it needs to be done. If some country launches nukes at us, I want us to retaliate asap. I want the same option in my personal life. If I'm in a no win situation, hopefully, I won't be the only loser.


----------



## transporter007

bsliv said:


> If a brain is considered a tool, then I agree. Its the best and first weapon to be used. If we're going to be loose with definitions, then I contend every traffic stop where the cop puts his hand on his sidearm as he approaches the car is using his firearm. I think that is smart. The cop doesn't necessarily fear the driver but the cop is prepared if something happens. Having situational awareness is a good thing. Being prepared is a good thing. Harming or violating the rights of an innocent person is a bad thing. Harming or violating the rights of a thug is a bad thing, but sometimes it needs to be done in order to protect oneself or others.
> 
> Using a firearm is usually a failure of weapon #1 (brain). But sometimes it needs to be done. I have never drawn my firearm with bad intentions. I have been the victim of an armed home invasion. I had no situational awareness and I wasn't prepared. Eventually a cop came by to take notes. He didn't even get out of his car. I no longer live in ignorance of reality.
> 
> Going to war is usually a failure of weapon #1 (negotiation). But sometimes it needs to be done. If some country launches nukes at us, I want us to retaliate asap. I want the same option in my personal life. If I'm in a no win situation, hopefully, I won't be the only loser.


----------



## NoPooPool

Uberfunitis said:


> I am not sure that arming yourself in your vehicle makes you any more prepared in any significant way. You may disagree and that is fine but it does not change that we agreed not to carry a weapon while operating the Uber platform.


Yes, we agreed just the same as the majority of people that agree to terms on disclosure agreement statements everyday to download software for example or any of the thousands of things we check the little box [/] I Agree, before proceeding, and without reading through word for word as to what they agreed to.

The drivers that agreed to Uber's policy agreed so they can have a driver account, as we all know, even though they really do not agree, and then elect to carry some protection. Come on, we are all adults here. There are rules, and then there are rules that some elect to break those very rules when it involves something your life and livelihood might depend on. This seems to be one of those cases for those that elect to disregard a rule that does not make sense to their beliefs. There are always going to be cases that sprout differing views and beliefs, so why argue about them? Let's just agree to disagree.


----------



## Uberfunitis

NoPooPool said:


> Yes, we agreed just the same as the majority of people that agree to terms on disclosure agreement statements everyday to download software for example or any of the thousands of things we check the little box [/] I Agree, before proceeding, and without reading through word for word as to what they agreed to.
> 
> The drivers that agreed to Uber's policy agreed so they can have a driver account, as we all know, even though they really do not agree, and then elect to carry some protection. Come on, we are all adults here. There are rules, and then there are rules that some elect to break those very rules when it involves something your life and livelihood might depend on. This seems to be one of those cases for those that elect to disregard a rule that does not make sense to their beliefs. There are always going to be cases that sprout differing views and beliefs, so why argue about them? Let's just agree to disagree.


People agree to contracts every day without actually reading them word for word, that does not make that contract any less enforceable simply because one party could not be bothered to actually read what they were agreeing to.


----------



## RockinEZ

Demon said:


> Get hit with a wrongful death suit.
> 
> Taxi drivers don't need to rage on Uber, now the Uber drivers rage on Uber.


It is sad. I am not sure why this forum went negative in the last year or so.


----------



## Rat

Uberfunitis said:


> Sure they can


Not in Florida they can't


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

bsliv said:


> Tell that to law enforcement personnel.


In Florida i can pretend it doesn't exist unless the cops specifically ask if i am carrying a weapon.

Unless they cuff you, or search you, they won't ask about weapons.

I had a cop ask once in an accident investigation (when i was a victim of a hit and run)

he asked "what is that on your ankle?"

*hands on my head* "that's a concealed weapon sir, how do you want me to proceed?"

"hands on the car"

"Anything else?" he asks after he takes the revolver.

Then he checked my documents.

When the company insurance investigator showed up (to pull the dash camera) the cop didn't even rat me out over the fire arm.

He asked the insurance investigator if the drivers were allowed to be armed. I thought i was done for but he didn't rat me out. After the investigator left the cop handed me back my .38 and said he didn't blame me for having it, and said "just don't pull it unless you are being attacked on camera"


----------



## Uberfunitis

Rat said:


> Not in Florida they can't


Sure they can.... We have decided to deactivate your driving account due to customer complaints no additional reason needed to be given to you. The true reason they only know.


----------

